# M&M: Time of Crisis



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 25, 2003)

_Freedom City_
_Friday, November 14th, 2003_

It is a typical late autumn weekday in Freedom City, and a chilly morning gives way to a sunny and mild afternoon.  The constant movement of traffic, cacophony of noise, and plethora of smells and tastes all bombard the senses in ways to which residents have grown accustomed.  Most of Freedom citizens are busy at work, enjoying a late lunch or studying at school.  It's a typical day for the city's superheroes, which they spend thwarting an array of petty thefts, drug deals, gang violence, and assorted other street crimes, to the praise and gratitude of any bystanders at hand.  In short, it's about as quiet as things ever get for costumed crime-fighter.  It is, of course, quiet times like this when real trouble breaks loose.

Early in the afternoon, normal TV and radio broadcasts are interrupted by special news reports.  The Paradise Casino, one of the more recent additions to the Southside's Boardwalk gaming area, is apparently being robbed.  Police are unsure whether hostages have been taken, although on a Friday afternoon, the casino was most likely packed.  Those heroes not watching the news hear about the situation from talk on the streets.  It is also general knowledge that the Freedom League is not in town, nor are the Atom Family and no one knows the location of Next-Gen.

OOC:  Okay, my intention here is that you are not currently an official group but that all of you have at least heard of each other or run into one another once or twice.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 25, 2003)

Chrome sparkling, a long, black 1975 Lincoln Continental pulls up to the front of the Paradise Casino. The door opens and out struts a figure all the foxy mamas know so well - DR. SMOOTH.

_[Freeze Frame]_ Head to toe, front to back, all decked out in midnight black, yes sir. Start with a teased out 'Fro (pick included, of course), then some chrome shades with black lenses, on down to a soul patch right below those sparklin' pearly whites. Carry on with turtleneck, trenchcoat, flares and gators - all black, jack. The belt buckle is big yin/yang encased in silver. Silver on the knuckles too, all eight, reading DRSM on the right and OOTH on the left. A calling card, if you will. Last comes the cane, three feet of ebony hardwood topped with the head of a silver panther. All in all, a silhouette of pure cool. _[/Freeze Frame]_

The Doctor approaches the police line and recognizes a familiar face, "Sgt. Grier. Mmm mmm mmm, I could never resist a woman in uniform. What's the 411, gorgeous?" Deftly, he pulls a silver case out of his trenchcoat, pops it open and tosses a cigarette into his mouth. "Care for a smoke?"


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 25, 2003)

Ghost has become something of a drifter, not having any place to stay.  He tried hanging out at the Lantern Hill cemetery but that was depressing, besides Lantern John is not a very talkative person. 

With nothing better to do with most of his time Ghost has started hanging around the Promenade, he finds it relaxing to drift invisible through the park watching the people having fun.  But today his relaxation is interrupted when he hears of the robbery at the Paradise Casino from a radio a couple is listening to.  Flying high into the air it takes him only a few minutes to arrive at the casino, he quickly notices the police has cordoned the area off from the bystanders.  He also notices a familiar vehicle, a large black Lincoln Continental.  He quickly locate the tall gentleman talking to a police officer, floating down Ghost allows himself to become visible. 

_“Good day Doctor, I see you have arrive in style as usual.” _  Ghost says in a soft eerie voice, there is a slight smile on is pale almost transparent face.    _“Could I be of any assistance?”_   He asks looking at the police office with his deep piercing eyes as if he could almost see right though her.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 25, 2003)

Infernal was simply out walking, after stopping an attempted mugging in a boardwalk alley way, when he sees the police helicopters and cars whiz by, quickly followed by the news crews.
"Hmm.  Wonder what's going on."
He takes off running, his rocky legs pounding down the street towards the action.  As he approaches, he notices Dr. Smooth and Ghost already on the scene, "Hey guys.  Nice to see you again.  What's going on?"
They, with the help of some cops, quickly fill Infernal in on what's happening.
"Sounds like we may be able to help, huh, guys?"

OOC:  Toric, as a reminder, I'll be away on business from Sunday until August 9th.  I don't know if I'll have net access or not, so feel free to play Infernal if you need to move the story along.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2003)

Sabrina Starr's penthouse apartment thrums with the pulsing beat of Yellowman, the reggae singer's vaguely menacing voice chanting in nearly incomprehensible Jamaican patois, filling the sunken living room, rolling off of the art deco furnishings. Jimmy Preston, employee of Ms. Starr, rushes in from another room and snatches up the cordless.

After two rings, a rich, melodious voice says, "Talk to me."

"Jimmy here. Trouble in Paradise. The casino, that is."

"Cute, Jimmy," the woman says. "I'm on my way. Make sure the press knows."

"Way ahead of you, Sabrina. Calls already made. Over and out."

Sabrina Starr grinned as she pocketed her cell. Jimmy has too much fun with this super-hero schtick. Waving to a group of teenagers who just recognized her, Sabrina slips her jet black and emerald green high gloss helmet back on her head, and then revves the engine of her Harley Sportster. Thunder rumbles from the finely-tuned machine, and Sabrina races away toward the Paradise Casino.






The Harley Sportster, for visual reference.

The roar of rushing air, the roar of the motorcycle, the roar of adrenaline as it begins to pump through Sabrina's body. _This_ is living.

Traffic grows more congested the closer she gets to the casino, but the bike maneuvers easily enough between the vehicles, even if it does mean bouncing up onto a sidewalk or two. People start to point. Sabrina is easy to recognize, even with the helmet on.

She wears a tight patent leather one-piece, black with yellow trim. Bold script across her back announces: Diva. The vanity plates on the Harley say the same. Once Sabrina is within sight of the casino, seeing the police, ambulances, and news crews, she glides to a stop just long enough to stow the helmet and check her hair.

Time to look good for the cameras. Sabrina rolls forward, slowly, gracefully, the Harley's engine announcing her arrival. Smile flashing at the TV camera, she presses two fingers to her lips and then raises them to her fans. Peace!

Sabrina Starr, the Diva, comes to a stop near Dr. Smooth's Lincoln, boots down the kick stand, and slides to her feet. In heels, she is just over six feet tall, an Amazon and a beauty.

"I'm a brickhouse," she sings softly. "I'm mighty, mighty." Then, louder: "Evening, Doctor, Ghost, Infernal." With a nod and a salute: "Officer."

Edit: Punctuation, spelling, added color.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 25, 2003)

Studying for mid-term exams coming up next month, Billy Janssen hears about the robbery and possible hostages on the radio _Gosh I hope no one is hurt... maybe I could help somehow... no the police are involved... maybe the Freedom League is already there? No the radio would be all over that if they where there... I don't know... I want to do the right thing and help people, but what if they shot at me thinking I am a monster or something? D@mn it I can't hide for the rest of my life... mom and dad always said that with my gifts I could help a lot of people... I have to try..._

With that Billy quickly put on the bodysuit that he modified just two nights ago to be his new "costume" (no mask, they are cut off at the elbows and knees, no shoes or glooves)... and then slipped out his apartment’s window. Sticking to the roof tops Syder makes his way to the street across from the Paradise Casino and looks around at the police line wondering if there is a way that he can slip past them and get inside to help the people there… when he stops and odd collection of strangers just outside the line… someone all in black, a transparent ghost looking guy floating next to him, a large man who looks to be make out of smoking and fire bricks ...and ... whoa hold on, is that Sabrina Star?!?! What the heck is going on here? Well some of them look like they might be “different” like him… they must be here to help the people trapped inside… maybe they would let him help them also? With only a moment of hesitation Spyder jumps down to a near by telephone pole and then leaps down not far from the group. When the look at him he is somewhat crouched and looking at his feet… and with a lot of uncertainty in his voice he says “*Ah… hi… ah looks like you are ah going to help… and I was going to go in myself but thought maybe I could help or we could team up …or something… ah call me Spyder… ah hi*”


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 25, 2003)

There's movement in the night.  A shadow creeps alongside a wall... a shadow with no source...  Through the streets of freedom city it creeps until it stops at the Paradise casino.  As riotous flashes of red and blue streak across the streets the shadow suddenly moves foward, transforming into the form of a young girl.  Scarlet red hair curls around her shoulders.  Blood red eyes meet your gazes.

"*I should have figured this would be a party.  Are we playing nice together?*"  You detect a slight british accent in her speech as she whirls around, scoping out the Paradise casino.

"*Hostages call for stealth.  Ghost, care to take a quick peek inside with me?  That is, if it's okay with everyone else.  We can find out who or what we're dealing with.*"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2003)

Spyder says:


> “Ah… hi… ah looks like you are ah going to help… and I was going to go in myself but thought maybe I could help or we could team up …or something… ah call me Spyder… ah hi”




"Not an eensy weensy one, either," says Diva. "This is turning into a regular hero convention."

The shadow lady says:


> "I should have figured this would be a party. Are we playing nice together?" You detect a slight british accent in her speech as she whirls around, scoping out the Paradise casino.
> 
> "Hostages call for stealth. Ghost, care to take a quick peek inside with me? That is, if it's okay with everyone else. We can find out who or what we're dealing with."




"Wouldn't be much of a party if we didn't play nice," Diva replies, flashing her famous smile. "You two got the skills to move in unseen, I say go for it. Of course, the officer here might think otherwise."

Diva nods in the direction of Officer Grier.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 25, 2003)

> *Ghost: “Good day Doctor, I see you have arrived in style as usual.”*




"Ghost, my man," Dr. Smooth replies with a wide smile, "I may have style, but I got nothin' on you as far as entrances go."



> *Infernal: "Hey guys.  Nice to see you again.  What's going on?"
> "Sounds like we may be able to help, huh, guys?"*




"I'm guessing you don't need a smoke, right?" the doc asks with a smirk. "Can I get a light, then?" he says with a loud, good-natured laugh.



> *Diva: "I'm a brickhouse, I'm mighty, mighty."
> "Evening, Doctor, Ghost, Infernal."*




"I certainly got no argument with you on that. Godd@mn!" Dr. Smooth says as his attention is finally drawn completely away from Sgt. Grier. Looking over at Infernal, he says, "Now that's my kinda smokin'..." After taking a long drag on his cigarette, he grins and says, "Hello, Divalicious."



> *Spyder: "Ah… hi… ah looks like you are ah going to help… and I was going to go in myself but thought maybe I could help or we could team up …or something… ah call me Spyder… ah hi” *




"Well, you can start helping by being quiet and listening to the pros, son. Welcome aboard," The doc says, keeping his eyes on Diva.



> *Eve: "I should have figured this would be a party.  Are we playing nice together?"
> "Hostages call for stealth.  Ghost, care to take a quick peek inside with me?  That is, if it's okay with everyone else.  We can find out who or what we're dealing with." *




"Well, I suppose that's good for a start, baby" he agrees, tipping down his shades to wink at Eve, "You just take care of yourself in there, hear?"



> *Diva: "You two got the skills to move in unseen, I say go for it. Of course, the officer here might think otherwise."*




"By all means, ladies, discuss..." Dr. Smooth says as the three convene, all of their backs to him. "...discuss, discuss, discuss." Pushing his shades back up, the doc smiles to himself and enjoys the view.


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 25, 2003)

Ghost greets the others, by name and a simple _“Good day”_, to those he has meet before.  He smiles with amusement at the Doctors banter as each of the others arrive.  His smile grows as Diva arrives, it seems even a spirit is not immune to her charms.

Eve said:


> *"Hostages call for stealth.  Ghost, care to take a quick peek inside with me?  That is, if it's okay with everyone else.  We can find out who or what we're dealing with. "*




_“Of course, it would be my pleasure.”_  Responds Ghost.   _“If the officer does not object.  Would you like to go in together or enter the building at opposite ends?”_   he asks Eve.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 25, 2003)

> *GHOST*:“Of course, it would be my pleasure.” Responds Ghost. “If the officer does not object. Would you like to go in together or enter the building at opposite ends?” he asks Eve.




Eve gives the cop a sideways glance but doesn't wait for the officer to respond.

"*Ghost, let's go in together.  Let's check out the first floor, if it's all clear, we'll get everybody.*"  



> *SMOOTH*:  "Well, I suppose that's good for a start, baby" he agrees, tipping down his shades to wink at Eve, "You just take care of yourself in there, hear?"




"*Smooth, if you try to do what you did last time I won't be so kind to your hand.  Now be a good boy and behave.*"

Eve shivers briefly, then darkness encompasses her.  She disappears... but the only thing that remains is a slight shadow creeping across the road and walls, up to the entrance of the Casino.

*OOC*  Eve has invisibility +6 and Move Silent +4.  She will attempt to move silently as she approaches the Casino.  Using her incorporeal, she will enter the building with Ghost...


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 25, 2003)

> *"Ghost, let's go in together.  Let's check out the first floor, if it's all clear, we'll get everybody. "*




_“Very well.”_  Ghost responds.  He then fades from sight and follows Eve towards the casino.

OOC:  Ghosts has Invisibility +8 to sight and hearing, he also has See Invisibility so he knows where Eve is.


----------



## maddmic (Jul 26, 2003)

Gliding around in the air, Brain Freeze answers the call as he always does.  He has always felt compelled to answer any cries of distress since that cursed witch had been to his office.  As he approaches the casino, he gradually descends to hover just inches above the ground.  Somehwere in the back of his mind creeps in the thought.  _'Great, that Smooth guy is here.'_  Gliding towards the others, he acknowledges them with the usual cold greeting.  "Good day folks.  What's going on here?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 26, 2003)

Before Ghost is able to turn invisible and follow Eve, another police officer approaches nearly at a run and brushes Sgt. Grier aside.  He is easily recognizable as Captain Bill "Bulldog" Maddicks, commander of the city police department's elite STAR Squad.  The STAR Squad is specially equipped and trained to deal with supervillain threats.

Maddicks is dressed in full riot gear and several similarly dressed STAR Squad officers form a cordon around the large casino behind him.  The large sign at the very front of the premises reads, "Paradise Hotel Casino & Lounge - Appearing for two big weeks:  the Mary Kaye Trio-with Joe E. Lewis and Lili St. Cyr!"

Maddicks looks over the assembled group of heroes skeptically.  "Who are you guys?  I mean, I've seen a few of you before but what exactly are you doing here?  I don't intend to let a group of superpowered people I don't know anything about tramp all over my crime scene."


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 26, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Before Ghost is able to turn invisible and follow Eve, another police officer approaches nearly at a run and brushes Sgt. Grier aside.  He is easily recognizable as Captain Bill "Bulldog" Maddicks, commander of the city police department's elite STAR Squad.
> 
> Maddicks looks over the assembled group of heroes skeptically.  "Who are you guys?  I mean, I've seen a few of you before but what exactly are you doing here?  I don't intend to let a group of superpowered people I don't know anything about tramp all over my crime scene." *




_“If you don’t mind could you explain our plans Doctor?”_   Ghost asks Dr. Smooth.  _“I have to catch up to Eve.”_   Ghost then fades out and moves to catch up with Eve.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 26, 2003)

Maddicks turns to Doctor Smooth.  "Yes, please explain your 'plans', since I'm sure they're so well put together," the cop says sarcastically.  "And while your at it, you might want to tell me who you already have trying to enter the building so that they are not mistaken for criminals by my men.  This is the problem with you superhero types.  You think you're all above the law, you think that you can just do as you please, without regard for anyone else.  The safety of my men and who knows how many civilians is at stake here.  I can't have you people coming in and messing up the works without some coordination.  I certainly hope your friend who just left and anyone else you have already moving on the building don't get themselves or someone else killed because of their rash actions.  And you can let the one who just left know that he and I WILL have words later."

Without waiting for a reply from Smooth, Maddicks turns to face the casino.  Talking into his headset he says, "Sgt Marks.  Make sure the rest of the squad knows that there is at least one, possibly more, superpowered individuals approaching the building.  Use extreme caution."


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 26, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Without waiting for a reply from Smooth, Maddicks turns to face the casino.  Talking into his headset he says, "Sgt Marks.  Make sure the rest of the squad knows that there is at least one, possibly more, superpowered individuals approaching the building.  Use extreme caution." *




Diva steps forward, smiling, and then her smile fades away, replaced by an expression of utmost seriousness.

"There are two super-powered individuals entering the building if Ghost goes, Captain Maddicks," Diva explains. "Eve is going in to get some information about the situation. That's it. They'll be right back."

Diva takes a half-step forward and locks eyes with the Bulldog.

"As for our plan, we don't really have one yet. No information to act on equals no plan. That's why I'm glad to see you here, Captain. We want to help, but we don't want to endanger the lives of the hostages or your men. Help us help you, Captain."

OOC: Diplomacy +17 with possible additional modifiers from Attractive and Fame feats, trying to improve the Captain's attitude. 

Edit: Dialogue errors.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 27, 2003)

> *Eve: "Smooth, if you try to do what you did last time I won't be so kind to your hand.  Now be a good boy and behave."*




"You must have me confused with someone else, sweetness," Dr. Smooth says quietly. "I'm no _boy_ who needs to cop a feel. I know how to spell respect and what it means, that's why the ladies come to me. Perhaps you should look the word up. Now, go on..."



> *Brain Freeze: "Good day folks.  What's going on here?"*




Dr. Smooth more than obviously ignores Brain Freeze's question and his presence in general.*



> *Capt. Maddicks: "Yes, please explain your 'plans', since I'm sure they're so well put together, and while your at it, you might want to tell me who you already have trying to enter the building so that they are not mistaken for criminals by my men.  This is the problem with you superhero types.  You think you're all above the law, you think that you can just do as you please, without regard for anyone else.  The safety of my men and who knows how many civilians is at stake here.  I can't have you people coming in and messing up the works without some coordination.  I certainly hope your friend who just left and anyone else you have already moving on the building don't get themselves or someone else killed because of their rash actions.  And you can let the one who just left know that he and I WILL have words later."
> 
> "Sgt Marks.  Make sure the rest of the squad knows that there is at least one, possibly more, superpowered individuals approaching the building.  Use extreme caution." *




Dr. Smooth starts to reply when Diva steps in.



> *Diva: "There are two super-powered individuals entering the building if Ghost goes, Captain Maddicks. Eve is going in to get some information about the situation. That's it. They'll be right back."
> 
> "As for our plan, we don't really have one yet. No information to act on equals no plan. That's why I'm glad to see you here, Captain. We want to help, but we don't want to endanger the lives of the hostages or your men. Help us help you, Captain."*




After Diva is done, Dr. Smooth leans on his cane and smiles at the officer, "Cool down, Bulldog. You know me, or at least of me," the doctor says trying to calm down the officer with a little street diplomacy. "I may not be a high roller like I once was, certainly not in the big leagues like the FL, but I've got a certain rep. The lady here knows what she's talking about. Trust me when I say that these young cats know how to get the cheese without springing the trap. Take out the fancy little computer on your hip there and punch in the codenames _Eve_ and _Ghost_ and I'm sure you'll have enough info to pass onto you men. As for the rest of us, you've got me & _Diva_, over there is _Infernal,_ this new kid calls himself _Spyder_ you may not have any info on him yet. Like Diva said, we're only here to help. The city should be glad - they don't even have to pay us. Certainly The Man can get down with that."

*_OOC: maddmic - I saw the thought balloon that you had about Dr. Smooth and just decided to roll with playing up an established animosity between our two characters, which is why Dr. Smooth ignores him when he arrives and doesn't identify him to Bulldog later. If this isn't where you were going with the thought balloon, let me know and I'll edit the post _


----------



## maddmic (Jul 28, 2003)

Brain Freeze watches and listens to the commotion going on in front of the casino.  Shaking his head he glides over to the Star commander.  "Captain Maddicks, good too see you again."  He nods towards Smooth with a less than enthusiastic look on his face.  "The Doctor's right Captain.  I'm afraid that while the other teams are indesposed of, we may be all that you have now.  Although, I'm sure he could've spared you the 'Jiggy Style' verbage in explaining that to you.  I would be more than happy to cooperate with you and your men should you require that, but I must remind you that there may be innocents in there being held hostage.  Talking about our differences out here won't help them out a bit in there."  The tone in which he speaks is sincere, but also condescending a bit.

OOC:
Mirthcard:  Not a problem.  Not that I wanted to cause strife in the group, I just figured with Freeze's lack of personality and Smooth's over abundance, it would be good for a bit of animosity to be there.  Something like Smooth thinks Freeze doesn't know how to chil, or have a good time.  While Freeze thinks that Smooth doesn't take the responsibility seriously.  It'll probably be a bit easier once I sit down and actually write a background.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 28, 2003)

Spyder hangs in the back of the group a little nervous and shy at being around all these people. If their is a telephone pole or street light near by he might jump up there to watch the casino a little better and to stay out of the way...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 30, 2003)

After Diva and then Doc Smooth speak to him, Maddicks visibly calms down.  "Yeah, yeah.  I'm just a bit on edge is all.  My backside is on the line here.  I'll make sure Ghost and Eve are not harmed by my men." (OOC:  good diplomacy rolls!)  Maddicks contacts his team members again and puts informs them of the names and descriptions of the two heroes who are approaching the building.

Spyder tries to make himself scarce, jumping onto a nearby streetlight where he can still keep an eye on the scene.

The STAR squad and Freedom City police have completely cordoned off the area around the casino and have cleared the area of civilian onlookers.  There is no visible activity inside the casino, and all its windows appear dark and obscure from the outside, clouded by some indefinable substance.

As Eve and Ghost reach the side of the building, they immediately discover that the doorways and windows are obstructed from the inside with ice.  The metal frames are cold enough for bare flesh to stick until warmed and breath becomes frostily visible when near them.

Both Ghost and Eve can hear strange sounds coming from inside.  Listening carefully, they hear what sounds like the crash of thunder, howl of winds, and steady drumbeat of rain coming from inside the Paradise Casino.

OOC:  I'll leave it there for reactions from Ghost, Eve and anyone else who wants to do something.  I realize that Eve and Ghost could gain entry to the building but wanted to leave it for you guys to post how and when you were going to enter after reading this information.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 30, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *After Diva and then Doc Smooth speak to him, Maddicks visibly calms down.  "Yeah, yeah.  I'm just a bit on edge is all.  My backside is on the line here.  I'll make sure Ghost and Eve are not harmed by my men."*




Diva puts a hand on Maddicks's shoulder, giving the officer a comforting squeeze.

"This _is_ a tense situation, Captain, and there are quite a few backsides on the line," Diva says, nodding her head toward the casino.

Silently she hopes Ghost and Eve return quickly and without incident.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jul 30, 2003)

Eve will try and poke her head through the wall of the casino, far from a door or window [incorp +6].  Hopefully, she'll end up behind a slot machine or counter.

Is the casino one or two stories?


----------



## bkmanis (Jul 30, 2003)

Ghost will also poke his head through the wall (Incorporeal +10, invisibility +8).


----------



## maddmic (Jul 31, 2003)

After seeing Middicks calm down, Brain Freeze moves towards the casino and waits for the other assembled heroes to join him before going inside.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 1, 2003)

"That's cool, Bulldog," Dr. Smooth says to the officer as he gazes towards the casino. "We'll let you focus, unless you got the downlow on possible hostages."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 1, 2003)

Maddicks looks at Smooth.  "No, I have nothing on hostages or exactly who is inside trying to rob the place.  Certainly there are some civilians inside though."

Ghost and Eve approach the front of the building, which is only a single story, although the building is huge and sprawling.  The front portion holds the gaming, lounge and dining areas and the hotel rooms are placed towards the rear of the building.  The grand neon-lit marquee and its other exteriors are decorated with artificial palm trees and other assorted faux exotic trappings.  The building walls are adobe layered over more mundane brick and stone and are largely windowless outside of teh hotel area and the large, well-lit main entryway to the casino.  All other entrances to the gaming area are covered with large, metal security doors.

Poking their heads through the wall at the front of the casino, well away from the front entrance, Ghost and Eve find themselves looking into a room full of poker tables.  Beyond the room through an open archway into a larger area where some slot machines can be seen, the scene is one of chaos.  High winds and severe rain and thundershowers are drenching the room, slot machines and other furnishings.  It is impossible to see very far into the chaotic storm.  Thunder and lightning can be heard and seen inside and the wind and rain are extremely loud.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 1, 2003)

Ghost will carefully move towards the archway staying close to the wall, he will peek through the archway and into the room (still invisible and of course incorporeal).


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Aug 1, 2003)

Eve will head back to the group to let them know what's going on.

*"Okay, the doors and windows are covered in ice.  There's a storm going on in the middle of the casino.  We're definitely dealing with a super power in there.  I couldn't see much, but there were no signs of hostages.  Or villains for that matter."  

"I'm going back in to play..."* 

Eve heads back into the Casino.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 1, 2003)

Spyder waits for Smooth and the others to start moving towards the casino. He will jump up to the side of the building and cling just about any side doors or windows that the team wishes to go though...


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 1, 2003)

simp_99 said:
			
		

> *"I'm going back in to play..."
> 
> Eve heads back into the Casino. *




"Hold up, Eve. This isn't a game. How many criminals are in there? Do they have hostages? Are the hostages held in any particular area of the casino?" Diva says. "I'm sure there are other questions that need answering. Also, when we do move in, it needs to be a coordinated effort, not everyone for themselves."


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Aug 1, 2003)

> "Hold up, Eve. This isn't a game. How many criminals are in there? Do they have hostages? Are the hostages held in any particular area of the casino?" Diva says. "I'm sure there are other questions that need answering. Also, when we do move in, it needs to be a coordinated effort, not everyone for themselves."




"*Just thought I'd come out to let you know that there is a weather controlling super villain inside.  Ghost is taking a look in there right now.  I figured you'd want to know right away.  

Now, I'm going to go back in and see if I can't help Ghost locate the hostages whereabouts.  I just didn't want anyone to feel left out.

Oh, and if we're not out in a few minutes that means we've been spotted...*"


----------



## maddmic (Aug 2, 2003)

Brain Freeze postions himself in front of the doors and turns to the others.  "So are we going in, or are we gonna wait all day?"


----------



## Mirth (Aug 3, 2003)

"Okay, now that we know the situation, we're going in, Captain," Dr. Smooth says as he strides towards the main doors of the casino. "Eve and Ghost can handle backup and recovery if we need them, since they're already inside."

Taking out a pair of supple black leather gloves, he puts his hands on the door handles and looks back at the group, "Ready team? Come on Spyder, you wanted in on this gig, so get hopping."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 4, 2003)

Spyder smiles and nods his head and follows along... surprise that anyone remember him


----------



## maddmic (Aug 5, 2003)

As Freeze moves towards the door he watches as Smooth takes the situation over *again*.  _'Team?  Team?  What's he know about being part of a team?  All he cares about is getting his picture on the front of tomorrow's paper.'_  Once in place he nods to Smooth.  "Yeah, ready."


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 6, 2003)

Diva sighs, looks as if she is about to speak, but then grits her teeth and moves forward with the others. If there is another entrance, she veers off toward it, saying, "Infernal, care to get my back on this one? Hitting these baddies from two directions seems prudent."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 6, 2003)

Ghost moves carefully into the poker room, following the wall towards the arch.  Reaching the archway, he looks into what appears to be the main casino floor.  To his right are row upon row of slot machines.  Behind those is a stairway that leads to what appears to be a bar or lounge.  The room is in chaos.  Most of the furnishings have been knocked about.  Gaming tables are overturned, slot machines knocked over and the like.  He can only see twenty or thirty feet into the room before the rest of the place is lost in the roiling storm.

Brain Freeze, Smooth and Spyder move up to the main entrance doors but find that they are unable to open them.  The doors are either locked or something else.  They are dominated by glass but the glass is reinforced by ice on the inside.

Diva and Infernal find a different set of doors on the righthand side of the building but these also are locked and the glass is reinforced by ice on the inside.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 6, 2003)

Freeze glides back from the door.  He then begins to fly upwards to the roof.  He looks around for any point of access on the roof and glides over to it.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 6, 2003)

Unable to see very far into the room Ghost will fly straight up through the roof.  Outside he will move forward until he reaches the spot he judges is the center of the casino room, he will then poke his head through the roof to look inside the room.  Still invisible he will look around to see if there is anything to see.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *Brain Freeze, Smooth and Spyder move up to the main entrance doors but find that they are unable to open them.  The doors are either locked or something else.  They are dominated by glass but the glass is reinforced by ice on the inside.
> 
> Diva and Infernal find a different set of doors on the righthand side of the building but these also are locked and the glass is reinforced by ice on the inside. *




"Well, that's not gonna work," Dr. Smooth mumbles to himself as he turns to Spyder. "Kid, let's go get Infernal. Either he and Diva have found another way in, or he can melt this ice that's blocking us out."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 6, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> "Well, that's not gonna work," Dr. Smooth mumbles to himself as he turns to Spyder. "Kid, let's go get Infernal. Either he and Diva have found another way in, or he can melt this ice that's blocking us out." *




Sypder, still clinging to the wall above the casino doors, looks up at the roof where Infernal was headed and says "*I could try and break the ice? But that might make a lot of noise... Can you get up to the roof? I could carry you if you want?*


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Aug 7, 2003)

Eve slips pas the others and re-enters the casino.  Skulking along the side of the wall she's going to try to circle the main floor of the casino, around the center of the storm.

"* I wonder if the hostages are kept in the center of that storm...*"

With her animation power [+8] she will try and animate two nearby slot machines, and walk them towards the center of the storm.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 8, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Sypder, still clinging to the wall above the casino doors, looks up at the roof where Infernal was headed and says "I could try and break the ice? But that might make a lot of noise... Can you get up to the roof? I could carry you if you want? *




Dr. Smooth looks up to the roof where Brain Freeze went, then back at Spyder with a questioning look on his face. "I think Infernal went around the right side of the building with Diva, not up to the roof." He continues walking in their direction. "Yeah, see there's the man now. Yo Infernal!" Dr.Smooth raises his cane towards the other pair of heroes as he approaches, while still talking to Spyder, "If he can't make any headway, maybe you can try to break it. You got super-strength or somethin'? "


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 9, 2003)

Brain Freeze glides up to and then across the rooftop of the casino building but finds no access points.  There are no doors, skylights or windows.  

Ghost flies up and then passes through the ceiling and roof of the building.  He then flies towards what he believes to be the center of the main casino floor and pokes his head back through the ceiling.  He finds the the roof/ceiling of the building is too thick and he has to fly back into the building to get his look at the room.  He is indeed looking down into the main casino floor, near the middle of the room.  The storm is extremely violent, with winds and rain causing a great deal of damage.  He is over an area of craps and roulette tables but they are severely damaged.  He is unable to see more than ten to fifteen feet into the storm due to the poor visibility.

Smooth and Spyder make their way around to the right side of the building where they spot Diva and Infernal checking out the door there.  There is a taxi area, where they drop off passengers near a revolving glass door, smaller than the front entrance.  Beyond that is an area for bus offloading.  The glass revolving door is also covered by a layer of thick ice on the inside, just like the other doors and window on the building.  (OOC:  I believe Aust/Infernal should be back from vacation shortly so should be posting soon.  If not, I can assign him some actions if necessary ... i.e. if you guys can't get in without his help.)

Eve moves back into the casino and sticks to the outer walls of the building.  Once into the main room though, she finds that there is no real "center" of the storm.  It encompasses the entire main casino floor area.  She is unable to see much more than ten to fifteen feet into the raging storm.  Finding two slot machines that are mostly intact, she animates them and begins moving them towards the center of the room.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 9, 2003)

Seeing Smooth and Spyder round the corner of the building, Diva arches an eyebrow.

"You gentlemen need to take the front way in. We're going to have to get through this ice, of course. Is that a problem?" Diva says. "We've got two people inside already. You, Spyder, and Brain Freeze move in through the front. Infernal and I will head in this way. We'll catch the bad guys between us while Eve and Ghost provide some surprises. First priority seems to be to take out what or whomever is causing the weather inside. Can't get people to safety until then."

Diva pauses and then smiles.

"Well, just don't stand there gawking. The day ain't gonna save itself."

Edit: Missing word. Duh.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 9, 2003)

Needing to find the cause of the storm and having no other recourse Ghost flies towards the center of the storm.  He remains invisible while looking for the source of the storm.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 11, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> *"You gentlemen need to take the front way in. We're going to have to get through this ice, of course. Is that a problem?" Diva says. "We've got two people inside already. You, Spyder, and Brain Freeze move in through the front. Infernal and I will head in this way. We'll catch the bad guys between us while Eve and Ghost provide some surprises. First priority seems to be to take out what or whomever is causing the weather inside. Can't get people to safety until then."
> 
> Diva pauses and then smiles.
> 
> "Well, just don't stand there gawking. The day ain't gonna save itself."*




"Front's iced too," Dr. Smooth replies cooly to Diva. "Them doors are 'bout a warm as your attitude, sweetness. I was hoping Infernal had made some progress. Kid here says he might could bust through, but it didn't seem necessary if you had already made it in... Doesn't look like that's happened, tho. As for that other frozen knucklehead, he went up to the roof, I think. No tellin' what he's gonna get into. So, Infernal, think you can get us in?"

_OOC: Sorry about the delay in posting. Went out of town unexpectedly for the weekend and just got back._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 12, 2003)

While Spyder waits for the other to decide how to get in, he will search to see if there are any upper floors windows... are they also iced? If there are upper floor windows, and they are not iced he will call down to let the others know... if they are iced up he will come back down and say "*Maybe we should break into the upper floor windows as it might not alert whom ever is in there that we are coming...*"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 13, 2003)

OOC:  There is no upper floor so no upper windows exist.  Sorry for the delay in posting, busy long weekend.  I'll post again tomorrow and answer for Aust/Infernal if he hasn't returned by then.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 13, 2003)

Not seeing any way in through the roof, Freeze glides back to the ground with the others.  "No way in up top.  I guess we could try to break through the windows, but with all that ice covering them, we might need some assistance.  I know I can't break through their barriers.  My powers would just add to the difficulty I'm afraid.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 14, 2003)

Spyder will look at the others and wait... if they go with the idea of breaking in through a window or door he will give it a try 

_Unarmed attack (+8), using Claws (+2) and max Power Attack (-5 to hit with +5 damage), damage +15 total to try "breaking item"_


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 14, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *Spyder will look at the others and wait... if they go with the idea of breaking in through a window or door he will give it a try[/i] *




Diva frowns, looking from hero to hero.

"Okay, then. We hit this entrance here. Jobs one and two are taking out whatever is causing the weather in there and getting people to safety. Keep in mind that Ghost might have possession of a bad guy. Infernal, Spyder, on three."

Diva steps up to the doors, draws back a fist, and counts, "One, two, three!"

OOC: +9 melee, 6S punch against iced door, with luck at the same time Infernal and Spyder hit the same.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

If Diva's plan works, Dr. Smooth will tumble into the room and prepare to lay _The Soul Grip_ on any bad mammajammas that might be beyond.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2003)

OOC:  Combined attacks in M&M only add to the chance to hit a target.  As the mostly glass door is an immobile object, simply concentrating when attacking in hand to hand is an automatic hit.  Combined attacks don't actually do more damage.

IC:
Spyder, Diva and Infernal try to time their attack on the ice-covered glass door.  They are mostly successful and the glass breaks into little bits of glass mixed with ice.  With the glass knocked out, the sounds of the raging storm inside are easily heard.

Beyond the entrance is a smallish lobby.  To the right is a short staircase leading down into the main casino floor which is completely engulfed in the raging storm.  To the left is the hotel check-in desk.  No one is seen in the area.

Ghost reaches the center of the main casino floor.  Below him are blackjack, craps and roulette tables.  Evidently, the cause of the storm isn't located in the center of the room.  In fact, the storm isn't actually centered in the room.  It engulfs the entire room.  While flying, he passes over a few individuals who are trying to take cover under overturned tables and other furniture.  These people appear to be patrons caught in the place when the trouble started.

Eve also locates a few patrons attempting to hide from the chaos under overturned furniture.  All are scared and very wet.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 14, 2003)

Believing it would be unsafe to try and move the patrons to safety in this violent storm, Ghost flies in an increasing circle around the room looking for the source of the storm.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 14, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *If Diva's plan works, Dr. Smooth will tumble into the room and prepare to lay The Soul Grip on any bad mammajammas that might be beyond. *




Diva follows Dr. Smooth. She slides up next to him, leans over, and says into his ear, "This must be a robbery! Cashier's office or the vault is probably the place to be! Odds are the source of this weather is there as well!"

Shouting back to the others, she repeats, "Find the cashier's office or the vault! I'll start getting people out of here."

Diva moves toward the hotel check-in desk to see if anyone is hiding behind it. She then sweeps along the from there, checking in rooms and under tables, looking for patrons or employees.




			
				mirthcard said:
			
		

> *OOC: Combined attacks in M&M only add to the chance to hit a target. As the mostly glass door is an immobile object, simply concentrating when attacking in hand to hand is an automatic hit. Combined attacks don't actually do more damage.*



OOC: Yeah, but they look cool! Plus, if Diva is lucky, some zoom lensed news crew got her on film taking charge.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

Once inside, Smooth looks for any civilians that need help. He will get them to safety before doing anything else.

In reply to Diva, he says, "Screw the cash, they can have it. I'm gonna get people out of here first."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 14, 2003)

Spyder moves in and heads for the ceiling. He will follow the others and looks for the hostages but also watch out for the crooks that are responsible for this mess...


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Aug 14, 2003)

"*Ah, there you are.*"  Eve says to herself as she notices a few innocents hiding under tables.

She glides over to the nearest one, becomes visible for a brief second, and says:

"*Don't worry.  We're here to save you.  The front door has been opened, see it up there?  Head for that door as fast as you can.  I'll protect you on the way out...*"

Eve changes to shadow form again and stops animating the slot machines.  

She'll animate a shadow [+8], and have it guard the hostage as they make their way out of the casino.


----------



## maddmic (Aug 15, 2003)

Freeze glides into the casino and begins looking around for any signs that would lead him to the cashier's cages.  He will move down he stairs into the casino itself.  If he comes across any stranded innocent, he will escort them to safety.  (Whether that's one of the other heroes assisting the escorting, or if that means taking them all the way out.)  As he's searching an uneasy thought creeps into his mind.  _'How are we going to get anything accomplished when there's 3 or 4 of us telling each other what to do?  Too many chiefs, not enough Indians.'_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 18, 2003)

**BUMP**

Spyder continues to seach


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC:  Map test


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC:  Another map test


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC:  One more map test


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC:  Here's the map if the current situation:

B = Brain Freeze
E = Eve
G = Ghost
V = Diva
D = Doc Smooth
S = Spyder

(Infernal isn't placed on the map as he hasn't posted in a few weeks)

M = Mad Maple
H = Huckster
L = Looking Glass
F = Firebug
W = Weather Mistress
EB (looks like EE) = El Bolo

The large orange areas are labled as to what they are.  In all cases, slot machines, tables and whatnot are strewn around those areas.  There are scattered bystanders hiding in the room that MAY get in the way during combat.  The red areas are walls and go floor to ceiling.

Squares are 10 feet each.  5 feet was too small to see well enough.

EDIT:  Removed map


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for my lapse in posting but the last two weeks have been busy, particularly on my days off from work.  Should be back to more normal posting now.

IC:
The group moves deeper into the casino, looking for innocent bystanders or a vault/cashiers area.  Suddenly, the storm subsides.  The wind and rain immediately die away.  Innocents hide in the wreckage of the room, some heard whimpering softly.  A lucky few were taken to safety by the actions of the heroes.

However, standing amidst the wreckage are six individuals.  One is an older looking man, with graying hair, wearing a red and white suit with maple leaf emblazoned on the front.  He carries a staff and wears a red mask around his eyes (Mad Maple).  There is also an extremely attractive blond woman, in a black bodysuit, which clings to her many curves.  She carries some sort of gun in her hand (Looking Glass).  Next is a man wearing a red bodysuit, which covers his head.  Over his eyes he wears goggles and on his back are some sort of tanks, which appear attached to a gun he holds in his hand (Firebug).  Another is a man in black attire, similar to a Argentine cowboy or gaucho.  He wears a black hat and mask around his eyes and carries a set of bolos in his hands (El Bolo).  Another is an older man with graying hair, wearing a loud purple suit and purple mask around his eyes (Huckster).  Lastly is a woman wearing a black and blue bodysuit, complete with black cape and black mask around her eyes.  She carries what appears to be a weather vane in her hands (Weather Mistress).

OOC:  Okay, there is no suprise as both sides are ready for trouble.  Initiative is as follows:

Doctor Smooth 31
Spyder 31
El Bolo 27
Brain Freeze 25
Eve 24
Huckster 20
Firebug 17
Weather Mistress 16
Ghost 14
Looking Glass 11
Diva 11
Mad Maple 7


----------



## maddmic (Aug 21, 2003)

Brain Freeze glares at Firebug and fires off a mental blast.


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 21, 2003)

Ghost flies 50’ towards the Firebug.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 21, 2003)

Spyder goes full defensive this turn as he is not sure if the "badguys" are going to give up or not... _with 5 ranks of Acrobatics this gives Spyder +6 to his DEF so it is now a 33 this round_


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 21, 2003)

Diva locks eyes with Weather Mistress and frowns. With a gesture, the singer creates a brick wall in front of the villainess. She then rushes forward, moving into position for a grapple.

OOC: Illusion +1 to "create" wall for concealment, then getting as close to Weather Mistress as possible.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 23, 2003)

Using his acrobatic prowess, Dr. Smooth bounds and tumbles across the casino floor towards the high-stake blackjack tables, hoping to come at the villains from a side angle.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Aug 25, 2003)

INIT 24: Eve

Eve will move 30' East, and animate two slot machines (near Looking Glass).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 26, 2003)

OOC:  Mirth, I think you are confusing Brain Freeze with El Bolo.  Brain Freeze is the "B" on the map and El Bolo is the EB (looks like EE) on the map.  In other words, all the villains are clustered at the bottom of the map with the exception of Weather Mistress, who is on the righthand side of the map marked with a "W".  Since Smooth goes first, I wanted to clarify this and allow you to change your action if you want to since El Bolo is 120 feet away from you.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 26, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Mirth, I think you are confusing Brain Freeze with El Bolo.  Brain Freeze is the "B" on the map and El Bolo is the EB (looks like EE) on the map.  In other words, all the villains are clustered at the bottom of the map with the exception of Weather Mistress, who is on the righthand side of the map marked with a "W".  Since Smooth goes first, I wanted to clarify this and allow you to change your action if you want to since El Bolo is 120 feet away from you. *




_OOC: Done. Thanks TA for pointing that out.  _


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2003)

_This is an "after the board change" BUMP!_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 29, 2003)

OOC:  Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 31
Spyder 31
El Bolo 27
Brain Freeze 25
Eve 24
Huckster 20
Firebug 17
Weather Mistress 16
Ghost 14
Looking Glass 11
Diva 11
Mad Maple 7

IC:
Doctor Smooth tumbles his way closer to the group of gathered villians.  (OOC:  moved 60 feet, basically a double speed move due to the use of acrobatics while moving)

Spyder goes on the defensive, not knowing what to expect from the group of villians.

El Bolo moves 30 feet closer to Doctor Smooth and tosses bolos at him.  The bolos hit and explode with extreme force, in a 40 foot radius around Smooth, stunning the hero.  (OOC:  failed damage save (using evasion) by 6, causing Smooth to take 1 hit and become stunned)

Brain Freeze concentrates and fires off a mental blast at Firebug, causing damage to the villian.  (OOC:  Failed first damage save by 9 on first roll, spent villian point to reroll and failed only by 1.  Firebug would have been stunned on the first damage save.  The reroll made him only have to take 1 hit and not be stunned.)

Even moves 30 feet to the east and animates a couple of slot machines near Looking Glass.

Huckster moves 30 feet closer to Doctor Smooth and produces what appears to be a cream pie.  He throws it at Smooth but misses.

Firebug flies 50 feet towards Brain Freeze using a rocket pack mounted on his back and then fires a blast of fire from his gun.  His shot hits Brain Freeze hard and explodes in a 50 foot radius around Brain Freeze.  (OOC:  critical hit on Brain Freeze but he only took 1 hit and is not stunned)

Weather Mistress produces a cloud near Diva and pulls a bolt of lightning out of it.  The bolt hits Diva, driving her backwards 30 feet where she hits the wall and falls unconcious.  (OOC:  failed damage save by 15, knocked back 30 feet and unconcious)

Ghost flies 50 feet towards Firebug, closing to within 20 feet of him.

Looking Glass moves 30 feet closer to Eve and fires her laser gun.  The shot hits Eve and stuns her, knocking her back 40 feet. (OOC:  failed damage save by 7 against a penetrating laser (light) attack)

OOC:  Since it is Diva's turn in the initiative order, I'll stop the combat here and let Mark decide if he wants to spend a hero point to reroll the damage save to try to keep Diva from falling unconcious.  Others will have a chance to spend hero points as well to negate stun effects, etc.

Here's the updated map of the area with the same key as before...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 29, 2003)

_NEXT TURN_

Spyder will think _man these guys doing look like they are going to surrender_ and will double move (60ft) along the ceiling towards Huckster and El Bolo. _can't attack yet, to far away..._


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 29, 2003)

Ghost will move to Firebug and attempt a phase attack.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Aug 30, 2003)

Eve picks herself up in front of the stage wall and spends this round recovering her senses.  Her hand cradles her head as if she suffered from a headache.

"*Bollocks.*"


----------



## Mirth (Aug 31, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Doctor Smooth tumbles his way closer to the group of gathered villians. El Bolo moves 30 feet closer to Doctor Smooth and tosses bolos at him.  The bolos hit and explode with extreme force, in a 40 foot radius around Smooth, stunning the hero. Huckster moves 30 feet closer to Doctor Smooth and produces what appears to be a cream pie.  He throws it at Smooth but misses.
> 
> OOC:  Since it is Diva's turn in the initiative order, I'll stop the combat here and let Mark decide if he wants to spend a hero point to reroll the damage save to try to keep Diva from falling unconcious.  Others will have a chance to spend hero points as well to negate stun effects, etc.




_OOC: I believe Mark replied in the OOC thread, rather than here. Also, Dr. Smooth would be concerned about the civilian damage that could occur here, so I think it's well within his idiom to spend a Hero Point and try to *RECOVER*  _


----------



## maddmic (Sep 3, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, my internet connection is still out at home.  I am only able to post at work right now.  It will be down until further notice.  So, I am turning over control of my character to the GM should things need to be moved along and I'm not able to be here.  I will let you all know once I'm back online.

IC:
Brain Freeze shakes his head from the hit.  He gazes at Firebug again and lets another blast of mental energy surge towards it's target.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 4, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for the delay in posting.  I have an out of town guest staying with me right now and was off from work for the last five days.  Unfortunately I was too busy to post but I should be back to normal now.

Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 31
Spyder 31
El Bolo 27
Brain Freeze 25
Eve 24
Huckster 20
Firebug 17
Weather Mistress 16
Ghost 14
Looking Glass 11
Diva 11
Mad Maple 7

Finishing the previous round...

IC:
Diva is hit by the attack from Weather Mistress but manages to shake off the worst effects.  (OOC: Spent hero point to reroll damage save and still failed but only by 3 instead of 15.  She takes 1 hit but is not stunned.)

Diva throws up a wall in front of Weather Mistress and moves forward using it for concealment, trying to get as close as possible to her.

Seeing Firebug's success against Brain Freeze, Mad Maple points his staff at the hero and fires an explosive blast of cold at him but misses.

OOC:  Ready for actions for the next round.  Smooth is spending a hero point to immediately recover from being stunned and will be able to act normally.  Mirth and those who haven't specified yet, actions for next round?

Current tactical map:
OOC: Here's the map if the current situation:

B = Brain Freeze
E = Eve
G = Ghost
V = Diva
D = Doc Smooth
S = Spyder

(Infernal isn't placed on the map as he hasn't posted in a few weeks)

M = Mad Maple
H = Huckster
L = Looking Glass
F = Firebug
W = Weather Mistress
EB (looks like EE) = El Bolo

The large orange areas are labled as to what they are. In all cases, slot machines, tables and whatnot are strewn around those areas. There are scattered bystanders hiding in the room that MAY get in the way during combat. The red areas are walls and go floor to ceiling.

Squares are 10 feet each. 5 feet was too small to see well enough.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 4, 2003)

Hoping that her crude illusion provides at least some advantage against the obviously dangerous Weather Mistress, Diva leaps into action, passing through the "wall" in her attempt to lock the villainess into a painful grapple and maybe, just maybe, make it harder for her to use that damnable weather vane.

_Here's where all that time spent with the wrestling team pays off,_ Diva thinks.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 5, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Doctor Smooth tumbles his way closer to the group of gathered villians. El Bolo moves 30 feet closer to Doctor Smooth and tosses bolos at him. The bolos hit and explode with extreme force, in a 40 foot radius around Smooth, stunning the hero. Huckster moves 30 feet closer to Doctor Smooth and produces what appears to be a cream pie. He throws it at Smooth but misses.
> 
> OOC: Smooth is spending a hero point to immediately recover from being stunned and will be able to act normally.  Mirth, actions for next round?




As the bolos strike Dr. Smooth dead on, the hero seems to go down for a moment in the cloud of smoke. As the cloud moves, however, the Doctor's grim smile appears as he says to Huckster and El Bolo, "Don't you know not to bring your little boy balls to a Man's game?" (_Intimidating Presence_) Just a quickly, the cloud shifts again, and Dr. Smooth is gone. (Hiding and Moving Silently under cover of the smoke and chaos to get as close as possible to the two villains.)

_Edit: Feel free to edit your post now, TA. Hope this is a more reasonable action to take._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 5, 2003)

OOC:
One more thing before I post the next round.

Mirth, just need you to clarify your action.  If you wish to move silently and hide, you can only move up to half of your normal move, which wouldn't get you to any opponents this round.  You can move up to a full normal move and take a -5 penalty to your skill checks but that still wouldn't get you to any opponents.  It is impossible to attack, run or charge while hiding and moving silently.  With this in mind, let me know how you want to proceed.  I didn't want to assume anything until I asked you.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 5, 2003)

Done. See above. Sorry about that.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 6, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 31
Spyder 31
El Bolo 27
Brain Freeze 25
Eve 24
Huckster 20
Firebug 17
Weather Mistress 16
Ghost 14
Looking Glass 11
Diva 11
Mad Maple 7

IC:
As the smoke clears around Doctor Smooth, he says, "Don't you know not to bring your little boy balls to a Man's game?" to El Bolo and Huckster.  Neither seems fazed by his speech.  He then moves closer to the two villians, using the smoke from the explosion as cover.  (OOC:  Too far away for Intimidating Presence to work, you have to be within 30 feet of the target.  I went ahead and had him make his speech anyway.  Maybe with the smoke he didn't judge the distance correctly? Move Silently and Hide were 20 and 17 respectively, low rolls saved by high skill totals.)

Spyder moves along the ceiling, closing on El Bolo and Huckster.

El Bolo produces another pair of bolos, and spotting Doctor Smooth in the smoky haze, throws them at him.  The bolos fly wide however.  Smooth notices that they were not just simple bolos, they were bladed.  (OOC:  made spot roll of 21 to locate Smooth)

Brain Freeze unleashes another blast of mental energy at Firebug and this time connects with his mind.  The villian shrugs off the effects however.  (OOC:  Failed first Will save, spent Villain point to reroll and made save)

Eve picks herself up and tries to shrug off the effects of the attack that stunned her.

Using what appears to be a pogo stick of some sort, Huckster leaps 50 feet forward, closing the distance with Brain Freeze and then throws another cream pie at him which misses.

Firebug flies closer to Brain Freeze, and fires another shot of fire from his gun.  Brain Freeze manages to dodge the attack but the shot still explodes right behind the hero but the blast doesn't effect him.

Using her weather vane, Weather Mistress manipulates the air around her and takes flight, moving away from the brick wall that suddenly appeared in front of her and closer to Eve and Spyder.  She again creates a cloud, this time near Spyder and attacks him with another lightning bolt but the bolt barely misses the hero, scorching the ceiling instead.

Ghost changes direction and closes with Firebug, and attempts a phase attack on him.  He hits, his hand materializing inside the villain.  Firebug grunts in pain.  (OOC:  Firebug took 1 hit, but is not stunned)

Sensing an advantage, Looking Glass moves closer to the recovering Eve and fires another laser blast, which barely misses, striking the stage wall behind her.

OOC:  Okay, once again I will hold the round here for Mark to post a revised action since Weather Mistress has moved 50 feet away.

Current damage is as follows:
Firebug has taken 2 hits.
Brain Freeze has taken 1 hit.
Eve has taken 1 hit.
Doctor Smooth has taken 1 hit.
Diva has taken 1 hit.

Mark, go ahead and let me know what you want to do this round now that Weather Mistress moved away.

Everyone else, feel free to post preliminary actions for next round.

Current tactical map:
Here's the map if the current situation:

B = Brain Freeze
E = Eve
G = Ghost
V = Diva
D = Doc Smooth
S = Spyder

(Infernal isn't placed on the map as he hasn't posted in a few weeks)

M = Mad Maple
H = Huckster
L = Looking Glass
F = Firebug
W = Weather Mistress
EB (looks like EE) = El Bolo

The large orange areas are labled as to what they are. In all cases, slot machines, tables and whatnot are strewn around those areas. There are scattered bystanders hiding in the room that MAY get in the way during combat. The red areas are walls and go floor to ceiling.

Squares are 10 feet each. 5 feet was too small to see well enough.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> As the smoke clears around Doctor Smooth, he says, "Don't you know not to bring your little boy balls to a Man's game?" to El Bolo and Huckster.  Neither seems fazed by his speech.  He then moves closer to the two villians, using the smoke from the explosion as cover.
> 
> El Bolo produces another pair of bolos, and spotting Doctor Smooth in the smoky haze, throws them at him.  The bolos fly wide however.  Smooth notices that they were not just simple bolos, they were bladed.




Having been spotted, Dr. Smooth gives up trying to sneak up on El Bolo and instead leaps and tumbles forward towards the villain, trying to plant his patented _Soul Grip_ on the sucker. Keeping up his taunts, he says, "Nice try, El Bunghole. You throw like a baby."

_OOC: Trying to attack with Paralysis Strike and use Intimidating Presence if close enough. Otherwise, just closing the distance._


----------



## maddmic (Sep 7, 2003)

Freeze shakes his head.  _I can't believe that he's shrugging these things off._  Seeing that Ghost is now engaged with Firebug, Brain Freeze turns his attention to the newcomer and fires a blast of mental energy at Huckster.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 8, 2003)

Seeing the pain Firebug experienced from the Phase Attack Ghost will try again in the hope of rendering him unconscious.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 8, 2003)

Spyder, seeing Looking Glass firing at the helpless Eva, changes targets and jumps down to attack him _30ft move, Spyder will charge for +2 to hit, -2 to dodge. Spyder will power attack for +3 damage for -3 to hit; so +12 to attack, damage +11S. Spyder will also use all of his dodge bonus against Looking Glass so his DEF is 27 vs. Looking Glass, 25 vs. everyone else (because of charge)._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 9, 2003)

OOC:  I'll wait another day for the last two players to post actions before moving forward.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Sep 9, 2003)

Shaking off the stun, Eve refocuses her attentions on Looking Glass.

"*A lucky hit, sweet.  But no more.  You and yours are doomed!  Give up now and you won't suffer the wrath of me and my companions.  Who knows, maybe you'll still be able to walk.  Maybe not.  Care to take the chance?"*

[1/2 action]: She will attempt to induce Fear into Looking Glass using her Intimidate skill [+8].

[1/2 action]: As another half action, Eve will animate two shadows [+8] behind LG, hopefully allowing for a flanking bonus with Spyder...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 10, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna wait until tomorrow for Mark/Diva to post a revised action for last round before I move things forward.  If he doesn't post by tomorrow, I'll assign him an action.

Mark, you still here?

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 10, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  Mark, you still here?




OOC: Yeah. Just distracted. Have a teacher on extended medical leave, and I've had to put together lesson plans for her classes. Busy, busy. 

"Coward," Diva mumbles to herself as the villainess flies off.

The singer allows the illusory wall to fade, and then snaps the arm off of a one-armed bandit before racing back toward the hotel lobby in order to get around to the other side of the slots, keeping close to cover and in a crouch to take advantage of whatever concealment is available.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2003)

_OOC: I'll be out of town on vacation until Wed. Sept. 18th. Feel free to autopilot my character if need be._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 12, 2003)

OOC:  finishing last round...

IC:
With Weather Mistress moved away, Diva drops the illusionary wall, snaps the arm off a slot machine and heads back into the hotel lobby area.

Seeing the strange looking youth moving across the ceiling towards him, Mad Maple fires a blast of cold at him and hits.  Spyder is unaffected by the attack however.

OOC:  New round
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 31
Spyder 31
El Bolo 27
Brain Freeze 25
Eve 24
Huckster 20
Firebug 17
Weather Mistress 16
Ghost 14
Looking Glass 11
Diva 11
Mad Maple 7

IC:
Doctor Smooth moves towards El Bolo in a series of tumbles and leaps, closing the distance but is unable to attack.  (OOC:  moved more than 30 feet to close with him)

Spyder jumps down from the ceiling, charges Looking Glass, and attacks her.  His powerful attack hits, dropping the villainess like a bad habit.  (OOC:  Nasty hit and failed damage save, knocking her unconcious)

El Bolo moves away from Smooth and throws another set of bolos at the hero, which skitter harmlessly past Smooth.  Again Smooth notices that they are bladed.

Brain Freeze turns his attention to Huckster and blasts the villain with mental energy.  Huckster grasps the sides of his head and falls to the floor unconcious.

OOC:  Okay, gonna hold the round here as simp_99 needs to assign new actions to Eve since Looking Glass is unconcious.  Mark, you can also post actions for later this round since your last post only included actions for the end of last round.  
Looking Glass and Huckster are unconcious.
Firebug has taken 2 hits.
Brain Freeze has taken 1 hit.
Eve has taken 1 hit.
Doctor Smooth has taken 1 hit.
Diva has taken 1 hit.

I was unable to attach the updated map due to some sort of error.  I'll try to post it later.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 15, 2003)

Brain Freeze smiles wickedly as Huckster slumps to the ground.  Turning back to Firebug, he fires another blast of mental energy at him.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 15, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Brain Freeze smiles wickedly as Huckster slumps to the ground.




Seeing Huckster hit the floor, Diva smiles, whispering, "Gotcha."

She races across the casino floor to the Huckster's location, moistening her lips for the kiss.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Sep 15, 2003)

Eve smirks briefly at Looking Glass's demise and quickly resumes her incorporeal shadow form.  

She will do a double-move towards weather mistress (60').


----------



## maddmic (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC:
All, I talked to Toric tonight and he wanted me to let you all know that he is going to be posting on the night of the 17th.  He has been a bit busy with relatives in town as well as weddings.  Have no fear, the game will be moved along tomorrow night.  I'll see to it personally.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 17, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Doctor Smooth moves towards El Bolo in a series of tumbles and leaps, closing the distance but is unable to attack. El Bolo moves away from Smooth and throws another set of bolos at the hero, which skitter harmlessly past Smooth.  Again Smooth notices that they are bladed.




Close on El Bolo's heels, Dr. Smooth bounds like a panther towards the villain, easily leaping over his balls in the process. As soon as he is in range, the doctor will engage the enemy in melee.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC:  Continuing the current round...
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 31
Spyder 31
El Bolo 27
Brain Freeze 25
Eve 24
Huckster 20 (unconcious)
Firebug 17
Weather Mistress 16
Ghost 14
Looking Glass 11 (unconcious)
Diva 11
Mad Maple 7

IC:
Eve moves and closes with Weather Mistress.

Startled by Ghost's attack, Firebug moves away from him and fires again at Brain Freeze.  The flame attack just misses Brain Freeze but explodes in a fireball.  Brain Freeze is unable to avoid the explosion but still comes out of it unscathed.  Ghost is also caught in the blast but is unaffected.  Fortunately the building does not catch fire as it is too wet from the earlier storms.

Weather Mistress flies away from Eve, creates a cloud above Eve and pulls lightning from it.  The bolt misses the incorporeal hero.

Ghost flies after Firebug and again attacks him with a phase attack but misses the villain.

Breaking into a sprint, Diva rushes to the fallen Huckster.  (OOC:  Diva closes the distance but is still 20 feet away from him after a 120 foot move)

Mad Maple's attention is diverted to Diva as the hero rushes across the casino floor towards Huckster.  He moves towards her and fires his ice staff and hits.  (OOC:  Failed damage save by 2, takes 1 hit)

OOC:  
Damage totals:
Looking Glass and Huckster are unconcious.
Firebug has taken 2 hits.
Brain Freeze has taken 1 hit.
Eve has taken 1 hit.
Doctor Smooth has taken 1 hit.
Diva has taken 2 hits.

Actions for next round?  Doc Smooth has already posted his...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC:  
Here is the updated map:

B = Brain Freeze
E = Eve
G = Ghost
V = Diva
D = Doc Smooth
S = Spyder

M = Mad Maple
H = Huckster
L = Looking Glass
F = Firebug
W = Weather Mistress
EB (looks like EE) = El Bolo

The large orange areas are labled as to what they are. In all cases, slot machines, tables and whatnot are strewn around those areas. There are scattered bystanders hiding in the room that MAY get in the way during combat. The red areas are walls and go floor to ceiling.

Squares are 10 feet each. 5 feet was too small to see well enough.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 18, 2003)

Ghost will again phase attack Firebug.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC: Repost of his actions as not to confuse our GM.  

IC:
Brain Freeze smiles wickedly as Huckster slumps to the ground.  He then turns and fires a blast of mental energy at Firebug.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Sep 18, 2003)

Eve looks up at Weather Mistress and takes a big gulp of air.
"*Only one shot at this...* she thinks to herself as she focuses for a moment and then starts to float off the ground.  Her hand reaches out in an attempt to grab Weather Mistress with her Fatigue Touch.

OOC:
Eve will spend a Hero Point to add the Flight power to her Incorporeal shadow form [+6].  Then she will fly up to Weather Mistress and attempt to Fatigue her with her Fatigue touch [+6].

(melee): +9 [Attack Finesse]

Also, Eve is still in shadow form, so she's invisible.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 18, 2003)

Diva continues with her original plan of victimizing the unconscious Huckster, but attempts to use the banks of gaming apparatus to gain some cover against incoming attacks.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Sep 18, 2003)

Spyder will think _Hey that really worked out well!_ Glancing behind him he see's El Bolo about 40ft away and charges him repeating his last attack _Base Attack +13 +2 for the charge; Power Attack -3 to hit, +3 to damage; Attack +12 to hit, +13S damage, DEF 26 vs. El Bolo and 24 vs. everyone else_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 20, 2003)

OOC: 
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 31
Spyder 31
El Bolo 27
Brain Freeze 25
Eve 24
Huckster 20 (unconcious)
Firebug 17
Weather Mistress 16
Ghost 14
Looking Glass 11 (unconcious)
Diva 11
Mad Maple 7

IC:
Doctor Smooth closes with El Bolo and then attacks with a sharp jab which connects with the villain's head, snapping it backwards.  El Bolo flies backwards about forty feet, landing on his back and is stunned.

Sensing that El Bolo is about to drop, Spyder charges forward and attacks the villain, hitting him hard.  El Bolo falls unconcious and is knocked backwards again, where he lands sprawled on his back, deeply unconcious.

Brain Freeze turns his attention to Firebug and attacks him with a mental blast of energy by fails to connect with his target.

Eve closes with Weather Mistress and attacks her.  She hits the villain and the effects are visible and immediate as the Weather Mistress becomes fatigued.  (OOC:  Just FYI, the casino floor is not in complete shadow so Eve is only invisible some of the time as she moves around.  I will allow the Flight ability though.  We'll assume that there were enough shadows around her current position.)

His attention still focused on Brain Freeze, Firebug unleashes another blast of flame at Brain Freeze.  His shot misses but again explodes violently, hitting Brain Freeze but not harming him.

Seeing things starting to go badly and that half of her teammates are down, Weather Mistress begins to fly away towards the exits.

Ghost again tries to phase attack Firebug but misses.

Diva manages to lay a lip lock on the unconcious Huckster, using the debris in the area as partial cover.

Seeing Weather Mistress take off, Mad Maple also begins to flee the scene.

OOC:
Damage Totals:
Looking Glass, El Bolo and Huckster are unconcious.
Firebug has taken 2 hits.
Brain Freeze has taken 1 hit.
Eve has taken 1 hit.
Doctor Smooth has taken 1 hit.
Diva has taken 2 hits.

Actions for next round?

Here is the current tactical map:

B = Brain Freeze
E = Eve
G = Ghost
V = Diva
D = Doc Smooth
S = Spyder

M = Mad Maple
H = Huckster
L = Looking Glass
F = Firebug
W = Weather Mistress
EB (looks like EE) = El Bolo

The large orange areas are labled as to what they are. In all cases, slot machines, tables and whatnot are strewn around those areas. There are scattered bystanders hiding in the room that MAY get in the way during combat. The red areas are walls and go floor to ceiling.

Squares are 10 feet each. 5 feet was too small to see well enough.


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 20, 2003)

Unable to hit with his phase attack Ghost will attempt to possess Firebug.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Doctor Smooth closes with El Bolo and then attacks with a sharp jab which connects with the villain's head, snapping it backwards.  El Bolo flies backwards about forty feet, landing on his back and is stunned.
> 
> Looking Glass, El Bolo and Huckster are unconcious.




Seeing that the villains are either scattering, under control or unconscious, Dr. Smooth turns his attentions to any civilians that remain in the area. Any wounded are the top priority.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Sep 22, 2003)

Eve descends back down to the ground, a little spent, but adrenaline still rushing.  Out of the corner of her eye, she notices Mad Maple dashing for the door.

"*Oh no you don't!*"

Eve will attempt to animate [+8] some furniture in the lobby of the Casino and move the furniture so they block the front doors to the casino.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 25, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm still waiting for Mark and Sen to post actions for Diva and Spyder for the next round.  Also waiting for maddmic but I know his situation so will assign actions for him if need be.  Mark and Sen posted actions right before my last post but those were for last round.  I'll wait another day and then assign actions if necessary to keep things moving.  Come on folks, we are down to the wire in this battle!

BTW Mark, sorry for not being clear, Huckster did indeed make his Will save (barely) against the Drain/Kiss attack so it had no effect.

Toric


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 28, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> BTW Mark, sorry for not being clear, Huckster did indeed make his Will save (barely) against the Drain/Kiss attack so it had no effect.




Diva frowns distastefully at the unconscious Huckster before dropping him from her embrace. The villain's head makes a comforting _thunk!_ against the soggy floor.

"Hey, Ghost! I'm feeling a bit useless! Can you bring match-boy over here for some sugar?"

OOC: Sorry for the hold up (again). Death-related problems hereabouts (again). 

Diva is going to catch her breath and wait to see what happens with Ghost and Firebug.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to post a new turn.  One of the players in the game just got married and should be back online soon (this was one of the weddings I was a participant in this month).  I believe that he will be back to posting tonight or tomorrow so I'll give him another day before moving on.  Things should be getting back to normal somewhat for me now in that I will be posting several times a week again.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, I was out getting married.  I am back now.

IC:
Freeze fires another blast at Firebug hoping to knock this guy down.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2003)

maddmic said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Sorry all, I was out getting married.  I am back now.




_OOC: CONGRATULATIONS!   _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 3, 2003)

OOC: 
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 31
Spyder 31
El Bolo 27 (unconcious)
Brain Freeze 25
Eve 24
Huckster 20 (unconcious)
Firebug 17
Weather Mistress 16
Ghost 14
Looking Glass 11 (unconcious)
Diva 11
Mad Maple 7

IC:
Doctor Smooth turns his attention to looking for civilians, particularly those that might have been wounded in the attack.  He locates one nearby, laying under a fallen slot machine.

Locating the only villain still standing and fighting, Spyder turns and rushes across the casino floor towards Firebug.

Brain Freeze again fires a blast of mental energy at Firebug and hits but fails to knock him unconcious.  (OOC:  another hit)

Seeing Mad Maple run by towards the front door, Eve gives chase with the intent of trying to stop the villain from getting away.  (OOC:  Eve saw Mad Maple run towards the lobby but was unable to see into the lobby area around the front door because of walls blocking her view.  So I moved her to the lobby area where she could see him again.  However, she moved more than a normal move to get there so is unable to activate the animation power to block the door.)

Firebug, either not knowing or not caring that his remaining comrades have abandoned him, fires another blast.  His shot misses but Brain Freeze is unable to dodge the resulting explosion.  Miraculously, Brain Freeze is not hurt in the blast.

Weather Mistress is already outside the casino, her fate unclear to those still inside the building.

Ghost attempts to possess Firebug but is unsuccessful.

Seeing that Ghost was unsuccessful in possessing Firebug, Diva again tries to lock lips with and drain Huckster and this time is successful.  (OOC:  10 points of Intelligence drained.  All mystical powers boosted by +5 power ranks each so Super Strength is +6, Super Con is +6, Energy Control (Light) is +6 and Regeneration is +6.)

Mad Maple casts a quick glance at Eve and then dashes out the front door, disappearing from sight.

OOC:
This combat is winding down to an end.  Only Firebug remains a threat inside the casino.
Damage Totals:
Looking Glass, El Bolo and Huckster are unconcious.
Firebug has taken 2 hits.
Brain Freeze has taken 1 hit.
Eve has taken 1 hit.
Doctor Smooth has taken 1 hit.
Diva has taken 2 hits.

Actions for next round?

Here is the current tactical map:

B = Brain Freeze
E = Eve
G = Ghost
V = Diva
D = Doc Smooth
S = Spyder

M = Mad Maple
H = Huckster
L = Looking Glass
F = Firebug
W = Weather Mistress
EB (looks like EE) = El Bolo

The large orange areas are labled as to what they are. In all cases, slot machines, tables and whatnot are strewn around those areas. There are scattered bystanders hiding in the room that MAY get in the way during combat. The red areas are walls and go floor to ceiling.

Squares are 10 feet each. 5 feet was too small to see well enough.


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 3, 2003)

Ghost, a little frustrated at his failure to affect Firebug, will try a phase attack on him.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 4, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Doctor Smooth turns his attention to looking for civilians, particularly those that might have been wounded in the attack.  He locates one nearby, laying under a fallen slot machine.




Immediately, the good doctor will rush to the injured person's side, attempting to help in any way possible. "Don't worry, Dr. Smooth's gonna make it all better."


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 4, 2003)

Eve rushes forward 30', turning incorporeal.

Phasing through the wall of the casino, she is expecting to see a surprised Mad Maple standing before the Freedom City Police Department.

She will make sure he gives himself up to the police.  Or give him chase if need be.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 5, 2003)

Not wanting any other innocents to be in danger, Brain Freeze will close with Firebug.  Once within range, he will attempt to touch his target using his cold energy field as a weapon.


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 8, 2003)

_Sen Udo-Mal here... sorry for the REALLY long delay... evil cookies _

Spyder rushs towards Firebug (double move 60ft) and tries to get his attention "*Hey you surrender now... or I'm going to break your jaw...*" _Intimidation check +8 [normal STR plus superstrength. Not really looking to scare him but more distract him and make him make mistakes etc_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 8, 2003)

OOC:
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 31
Spyder 31
El Bolo 27 (unconcious)
Brain Freeze 25
Eve 24
Huckster 20 (unconcious)
Firebug 17
Weather Mistress 16
Ghost 14
Looking Glass 11 (unconcious)
Diva 11
Mad Maple 7

IC:
Smooth begins trying to assist the injured civilian by getting the slot machine off of him.  The man, who is in his early 40's, nods his thanks, but still looks in awe of what has gone on around him.

Spyder closes with Firebug and says, "Hey you surrender now... or I'm going to break your jaw..." in an attempt to intimidate him.  Firebug appears unaffected.

Brain Freeze also moves closer to Firebug and attempts to touch him, hoping to take him out with his cold energy field.  His attack is successful and Firebug finally drops to the floor unconcious.

Eve turns incorporeal and moves through the wall to the outside where she finds that the STAR squad has both Mad Maple and Weather Mistress in custody.

OOC:
Okay, we are out of combat.  Four villains are unconcious and the other two are in custody.  All that remains is assisting the few civilians left in the building.


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 8, 2003)

_I will watch over the fallen criminals until the STAR squad comes in and takes custody of them, the rest of you can help with the injured if you wish."_  Ghost suggests.  _"I would help but I think I would be more of a liability in helping the injured, I wouldn't want to scare then into shock."_


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 8, 2003)

Diva hoists Huckster up onto one of her shoulders, saunters over to the unconscious Firebug, and then lifts that villain under her other arm.

"Let's go, boys," she says to the unconscious do-badders, and heads toward the parking lot to hand them over to the authorities.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 9, 2003)

Brain Freeze will move to any innocents that are within sight and will let them know that the way out is safe.  Upon clearing out the immediate area, he will open the doors to the outside and motion to the STAR squad to come in and start cleaning up.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 9, 2003)

"*Ha!  Good show, all.  I daresay we make an excellent team.  The Freedom League would be proud.  

Now, anyone know what these villains were up to in here?  Did they crack open the vaults?  Was this just a simple robbery?*"

Eve will move around the casino searching [Search +2] to try and determine what the villains were up to and if they managed to break into the vaults.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 10, 2003)

The heroes quickly empty the casino of innocent victims and then usher the STAR squad in to take control of the fallen villains.  Many of the rescued civilians take time to stop and thank the heroes for helping them, even though it is obvious that most of them aren't sure who each hero actually is.

In her search of the casino, Eve is able to determine that the villains had breached the vault but were apparently interrupted before actually taking anything by the heroes entrance into the building.

As the villains are taken away, the couple remaining concious stare sullenly at the heroes, muttering curses and threats of revenge.

Medical personnel take charge of the injured, treating the civilians before looking at any wounded heroes.

Captain Maddicks eventually makes his way over to the heroes and asks for a report on exactly what happened inside.

Before anyone can answer, in an instant, the heroes' surroundings disappear in a blinding flash of white light.  Everything around them turns pitch black, as if an obsidian shroud has suddenly fallen over them.  For what seems like eons, the heroes are trapped in a terrible state of non-being.  They are neither alive nor dead, but they are aware of the void that surrounds them.  So harrowing is this loss of everything save fear, even the excruciating burning of their empty lungs is a welcome reminder to cling to life.

Those heroes unable to withstand the tortures of the icy vacuum of space suffer until near death.  At the last possible moment, warm, breathable atmosphere suddenly blankets the characters with no rational explanation for its presence.  The heroes settle onto solid ground, although some feel the ground rise up to them or simply materialize in the darkness.  Light begins to glow around them, revealing each other's presence nearby.  All heroes are completely healed of all previous injuries, the injured heroes glowing temporarily brighter during their healing.

When the heroes finally get their bearings, they find themselves standing atop a flat, rocky asteroid about twenty feet square.  It and they float in a void illuminated by a dim crimson light emanating from an indeterminate source - it seems to come from nearly everywhere around them.  There is nothing else to see except for the dark void ahead of them that appears to be a black hole of some sort.


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 10, 2003)

"What the...." Ghost exclaims looking around the surroundings, he sees the others recovering from the ordeal.  "For awhile there I thought I actually pasted on from the land of the living." Ghost says to the others in his quite voice.  "This is not an illusion, I would be able to tell." He tells the others as he continues to look around the area.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 10, 2003)

"*AIEEEE!!!  AIEEEEE!!!!  AIEEE!!!!!  AH!!  Uh... Huh... huh...

Wha-- what the h-hell...  Whe-where are we?*"

Eve looks hopefully at the others, obviously scared and in a state of shock.

"*...space...*"


----------



## Mirth (Oct 10, 2003)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> When the heroes finally get their bearings, they find themselves standing atop a flat, rocky asteroid about twenty feet square.  It and they float in a void illuminated by a dim crimson light emanating from an indeterminate source - it seems to come from nearly everywhere around them.  There is nothing else to see except for the dark void ahead of them that appears to be a black hole of some sort.




"Well, ain't this a b!tch..." Dr. Smooth says succintly, then looks around at the other group members. "Sorry, ladies."


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 10, 2003)

Spyder is shocked into silence for a few moments looking around and trying to figure out what is happening "*This an't right... ah man what's going on?!?*" Spyder looks to thoose close by and says "*Please tell me that is a joke?*"


----------



## maddmic (Oct 11, 2003)

Brain Freeze looks around their surroundings with his frozen eyes.  "I'm guessing that this is the real reason that there was a break-in at the casino.  Something about getting us all together.  The real question is, who has done this?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 16, 2003)

After everyone has a chance to compose themselves, a huge angelic face materializes above the heroes, radiating palpable levels of cosmic energy.  Her indescribable beauty and long flowing black hair complete her regal appearance.

"Be not afraid," she says.  "I am the Norn-The Guardian of Life.  I preserved your existences so that I might beg your aid in undouing this great wrong-the destruction of the omniverse.  You are all that remains of your universes-you are the Last Heroes."

"You are currently in a remote corner of the Terminus, and aside from some still collapsing pockets of reality, this is all that is left.  I am not responsible for the destruction of your universe or any other.  Powers greater than myself asked me to watch over and nurture life and its defenders rather than take an active role in fighting evil and death myself.  Omega, a frighteningly evil being far more powerful than any one of us simultaneously detonated immense cosmic-energy bombs on four specific parallel Earths.  An agent of Omega hired the Thieves Guild villains to rob the casino and divert your attention from the bonb on your Earth being activated.  These detonations created a chain reaction that destroyed all the alternate universes, including your native one.  Despite the cataclysm, fragments of the shattered time/space dimensions still exist, though there is no telling exactly how much time remains before all the shards cease to be.  Luckily, the four specific Earth dimensions where the detonations occurred are among the shattered remnants of the universal realities.  The cosmic-energy bombs left the 'eyes of the storms' intact as the unleashed forces shatter al else around them before closing in on them last.  I can transport you through time and space into the fragments of the four key dimensions just prior to their destruction.  Once in place, you must find and defuse teh cosmic-energy bombs before they detonate.  If you manage to save even one universe, Omega's ultimate plan can be defeated, but restoring the omniverse to its original matrix-with all the alternate realities intact-requires you to save all four of the key realities.  I cannot provide any assistance beyond healing you and moving you through the omniversal voids, as it took most of my energy to save you from destruction and the rest I need to send you on your mission.  Also, each use of my powers draws Omega's attentions ever closer, and he must not know of our plan.  What is your answer?  Will you help me?"


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 16, 2003)

"Doesn't look as if we have much of a choice."  Ghost responds.  He turns to the others.  "We can help her or spend the rest of our existence here on this rock, sounds like a no-brainer to me.  Even if she is not telling the truth there is nothing we can do from here."  Ghosts says then waits for the others to respond.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 16, 2003)

Brain Freeze looks at Ghost.  "I'm guessing that you're the optimistic one of the group here."  Then looking back at the being he continues.  "That being said however, we don't really have much of a choice.  I for one will do what I can to stop this from happening, or reverse it, etc.  My only question is how do we get in touch with you when we need to be transported to the next dimension?"


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 16, 2003)

Eve catches a quick glace around her, barely taking it all in at once.  her hands cover her face, but she manages to peek through her fingers.

"*Oh my god, I can't believe I'm in the Terminus... It's so... big... and empty... So much space...kinda freaking me out*"

Eve pauses for a second.  "*Universe?  I thought I was saving Casino patrons!  Four bombs?  Universe exploding bombs?  I don't know.  This seems like an Atom Family or Freedom League thing.  I mean... We've only just met.

But I agree with Ghost and Brain Freeze.  We don't have much of a choice.  So many people will die.  Our familes, friends.  Our homes.  We must work together to get those bombs!"    

And the quicker we get out of the Terminus the better... I don't like all this open space around me... Giving me the heebie jeebies...*"

...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 18, 2003)

The Norn turns to Brain Freeze.  "When you have completed the task in each dimension, I will know and remove you from that dimension and transport you here for healing if necessary or to the next dimension."  Turning to Eve, she says, "You are the heroes that the fates sent to tackle the Thieves Guild, therefore, you are the heroes who must take on this task."

Once questions have been answered and everyone is ready, the Norn wishes the heroes luck and then the crimson-tinged void slowly fades from view.  There is a brief sensation of falling, the heroes bodies tingling as if passing through an energy field, and the heroes reappear on the first of the four parallel Earths.

As the heroes materialize, they gradually become aware of their new surroundings.  Darkness surrounds them and the rubble-covered ground is unsteady beneath their feet.  The air fills their nostrils with dust and mildew, and its crispness chills their bones.

Eve, Ghost, Spyder and Doctor Smooth can all get some idea of where they are because of their Darkvision.  The room around them seems to be a damp, ruined basement with only the broken remnants of stone steps leading up to ground level.  Walking around on the rubble causes it to shift and move, stirring up fleeing regiments of rats and other vermin.

OOC:  See the OOC thread for Power Point awards for successfully completing Chapter 1.


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 18, 2003)

"Well I guess our first priority is to find out where we are." Ghost suggests.  "I'll take a look around." So saying Ghost turns invisible and slowly floats upward.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 18, 2003)

A soft yellow glow emanates from Diva, casting a gentle light over the ruined basement and the assembled heroes. Tears glisten on Diva's cheeks.

"My God, this is really happening. But...but, I'm not a hero. I'm a singer. Euterpe said that a time of crisis was coming, but this... This is too horrible."


----------



## Mirth (Oct 19, 2003)

_OOC: Just wanted to post that I'm still here. Real Life took control of me in unexpected ways for the last few days, I'll try to post something tomorrow or Monday..._


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 20, 2003)

"*Whew, that was ... unpleasant.*"

Eve takes a look around at the surroundings as Diva illuminates the room in a soft yellow glow.  



> My God, this is really happening. But...but, I'm not a hero. I'm a singer. Euterpe said that a time of crisis was coming, but this... This is too horrible.




"*I'm sorry Diva, but I don't think we have a choice.  If we fail, we may not have a home to return to!  Let's pull together as a team and get those bombs.  Now, to find out where we are...*"

Eve turns to her shadow form and follow Ghost up the stairs.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

"Well, I could never refuse the request of a lady..." Dr. Smooth says as he moves up the stairs with the others, "...but this is one hell of a request. Welcome to the big leagues, boys and girls."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 21, 2003)

Ghost and Eve, obviously heading out of the basement, disappear and pass through the rubble of the upper level of the building.

Everyone else makes their way to the stairs but after a few steps find that the upper level has collapsed and rubble blocks their exit.

Spyder moves up and braces himself under the rubble at the top of the stairs.  With a heave, he manages to push the rubble up and away from the exit and everyone is then able to leave the basement.

Outside, more sources illuminate the darkness.  Nearest to the heroes are several fires of varying sizes, blazing amongst the rubble of the devastated urban neighborhood that surrounds them.  In the distance, an inner-city skyline that seems strange, yet somehow familiar, silhouettes against the full moon.  At last, the heroes spot Freedom City's iconic tri-towers of Pyramid Plaza, but at the peak of their 90 stories is a sight to make the blood run cold.  Shining in the glare of numerous spotlights, three giant blood-red flags fly atop each of the three towers, all emblazoned with the black swastika of Nazism.

A few moments later, the heroes become aware of a rumbling mechanical noise, which seems to shake the very ground beneath them.  The sound of grinding, crushing stone sets the heroes' teeth on edge, until it is drowned out by the whistling high-pitched screech of jet engines.

Appearing suddenly on the horizon is a trio of slender, night-black forms, with the elongated profile of a plane or helicopter.  The reinforced vehicles stay aloft with large, high-speed rotors, one on each side, enclosed in armored carapaces.  Anyone studying the machines for any length of time notices their ominous markings: Iron Crosses and swastikas.

The flying machines make a quick sweep of he heroes' vicinity and overshoot them, but then suddenly return and strafe them.  Two unleash attacks from chain-guns, one at Brain Freeze and one at Doctor Smooth but both fail to hit, although Doctor Smooth is forced to dive to the ground to avoid being hit.  The third one fires a rocket at Diva, which hits her and explodes stunning her and knocking her backwards about fifty feet.  The explosion catches everyone else in the blast radius.  Ghost and Eve are unaffected.  Doctor Smooth is hit by the blast but is not hurt.  Brain Freeze and Spyder are hit but not stunned or unconcious.  The Valkyrie's (helicopter/planes) then turn and prepare for another pass.  There is a lot of cover in the area in the form of burning and ruined buildings but after seeing a demonstration of the weapons of these vehicles, the cover would probably be ineffective.

OOC:
Okay, here's the initiative order:
Doctor Smooth 29
Eve 21
Brain Freeze 19
Spyder 18
Valkyries 17
Diva 16
Ghost 13

Damage:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Spyder = 1 hit
Diva = 1 hit and stunned

Mark, feel free to spend a hero point to instantly recover from being stunned if you wish.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 21, 2003)

> The third one fires a rocket at Diva, which hits her and explodes stunning her and knocking her backwards about fifty feet.




Diva hits the rubble, rolls, and staggers back to her feet, shaking her head. Unfortunately, the hellish cityscape around her doesn't vanish. Neither do the flying warmachines.

"Damn, damn," she mumbles. Then, louder: "Scatter! We're too bunched up!"

Diva then follows her own advice, moving away from the others. As she does so, she turns a projects the illusion of a large bird in the path of the nearest warmachine's cockpit.

OOC: Yes, spend the hero point. Move 30 ft., illusion.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Oct 22, 2003)

Eve sneers when she sees the swastikas and iron crosses emblazened over what once was Freedom City.  

"*Sickening.  Really.  I don't know about you all, but I'm not too keen on saving *this* world.  Let the bomb take them-- Wait...  Incoming! *"

After the Valkyries pass over her, Eve will attempt to create a single animated shadow [+8] underneath one of the wings of the Valkyrie.  The shadow will try to smash the wing of the ship.


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 23, 2003)

As the others scatter for cover Ghost, still invisible, flies up into the path of one of the copters.  As the copter flies past Ghost will phase through it and try to possess the pilot.

OOC: Matrix anyone?


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 25, 2003)

Spyder will head for cover and at the same time get to higher ground _Partial Defensive, because of Acrobatics 5 ranks +3DEF_. Next round if he is high enough he will pick up some rubble and throw it at one of the planes.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 25, 2003)

Green Karl said:
			
		

> Spyder will head for cover and at the same time get to higher ground _Partial Defensive, because of Acrobatics 5 ranks +3DEF_. Next round if he is high enough he will pick up some rubble and throw it at one of the planes.




Ditto 

_OOC: I was going to post the exact same thing and then I saw GK's post. Who is the strongest hero in the group? If Dr. S knows and that character is close enough, he might ask them to throw him towards the enemies - wolvie/colossus style _


----------



## Green Karl (Oct 25, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Ditto
> 
> _OOC: I was going to post the exact same thing and then I saw GK's post. Who is the strongest hero in the group? If Dr. S knows and that character is close enough, he might ask them to throw him towards the enemies - wolvie/colossus style _




 _Well Spyder has Super-Strength +6 and Dr. S does reacte before him_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for the long delay in posting.

Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 29
Eve 21
Brain Freeze 19
Spyder 18
Valkyries 17
Diva 16
Ghost 13

Damage:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Spyder = 1 hit
Diva = 1 hit and stunned


IC:
Doctor Smooth goes on the defensive and looks for cover, finding some within range.  He dives behind a blasted out brick wall.  Getting a look at it, he is unsure whether it'll really provide much cover at all from the aircraft.

Eve uses her power to animate a shadow underneath a wing of the lead Valkyrie.  The shadow then attacks and hits the wing of the aircraft, causing damage but the plane stays aloft.

Brain Freeze unleashes a blast of cold and ice at a different Valkyrie and hits but causes no apparent damage.

Spyder begins heading for higher ground and moving defensively.  Finding a nearby pile of rubble, he begins climbing it, trying to use the pile for cover as he climbs.

The Valkyries scream back over the area at an altitude of less than fourty feet.  All three open up with chain-guns.  The lead plane fires at Brain Freeze and misses.  The second plane fires at Ghost, tracking him with radar despite his invisible state but misses.  The third plane opens up on Spyder, who is climbing the rubble pile and behind partial cover and misses.

Diva shakes off the stun and gets up from her prone position and moves thirty feet in a random direction, away from the others in the group looking for cover but finding none close enough.   (OOC:  Diva spent the hero point to recover from being stunned but was still prone from being knocked back so she had to spend half an action to get up and the other half to move 30 feet.  She can do the illusion next round.)

Ghost flies in front of one of the planes and then phases through it.  He is shocked to find only a disembodied brain controlling the plane and not an actual pilot.  His attempt to possess the brain is unsuccessful.

OOC:
Damage:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Spyder = 1 hit
Diva = 1 hit
Valkyrie 1 = 1 hit

Actions for next round?


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 30, 2003)

A little surprised at finding this type technology Ghost attempts to phase attack the disembodied brain.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 31, 2003)

Still having second thoughts about being a super-hero instead of a world famous musician, Diva races toward cover while bringing her illusion power to bear against the flying machine. With luck, the sudden appearance of a large raptor swooping into the pilot's field of vision will throw off the vehicle off its attack path.


----------



## Green Karl (Nov 1, 2003)

When Spyder gets to the top of the blasted roof, he will break off a chunk of brick or stone and throw it at one of the planes as it pass by (within about 80-100ft of him... not a great chance to hit but maybe)


----------



## Green Karl (Nov 1, 2003)

sorry double post


----------



## maddmic (Nov 2, 2003)

Brain Freeze is still shocked at what is happening here, but he doesn't have time to dwell on it.  Spinning to keep the machines in sight, he floats up and flies around trying to split the group up.  He then fires off another blast of cold at the same machine he hit last time.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Nov 4, 2003)

Eve will control the animated shadow to again attack the Valkyrie.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 4, 2003)

Dr. Smooth ducks behind the wall looking for any kind of projectile he can find to hurl at the ladies manning (womanning?  ) the guns.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC: 
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 29
Eve 21
Brain Freeze 19
Spyder 18
Valkyries 17
Diva 16
Ghost 13

Damage:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Spyder = 1 hit
Diva = 1 hit
Valkyrie 1 (lead plane) = 1 hit

IC:
Doctor Smooth begins looking for a piece of rubble small enough for him to throw at one of the planes.  He finds something appropriate, a brick weighing a couple of pounds.  (OOC:  He found something to throw but will need to wait until next round to do so.  The planes are piloted by disembodied brains, but the good Doctor wouldn't know that at this time.)

Eve continues to control the shadow she animated and attacks the lead Valkyrie again.  The shadow hits again and this time with devastating results.  The wing of the plane is sheared off near the fuselage and the plane immediately dives to the right and crashes in a ball of flame.  Debris and other rubble are tossed into the air and some of it rains down around the group but no one is injured.

Brain Freeze flies into the air in hopes of separating the planes and fires another blast of cold at the Valkyrie he hit moments before.  He hits again, this time hitting something vital.  The plane spins out of control and crashes into a burned out building near where the other plane went down.  It too erupts into a fireball and rains debris down around the area.

Spyder tears off a chunk of rubble and throws it at the last of the three Valkyries still aloft.  Miraculously he hits the plane.  The piece of rubble smashes the rear end of the plane, possibly damaging the engines or some other mechanical component and the plane immediately begins a nose dive, crashing seconds later into the street about 150 feet away from the group.  It explodes, but this time no debris reaches the area where the group is.

Just when it appears the danger is past, three tanks can be seen moving fairly quickly down the street in the group's direction.  The are approaching from beyond where the third Valkyrie went down.  The tanks are huge, approximately 20 feet square and look very formidable.  They are about 200 feet away and closing fast.

OOC:  Actions for next round?


----------



## bkmanis (Nov 7, 2003)

Ghost extracts himself from the wreckage of the Valkryie.  _Well that was interesting._ He thinks to himself.  He then looks around to orient himself, apon seeing the tanks Ghost will try to locate his companions to make sure that are safe.

OOC: I figured getting out of the wreck and looking around was probably all I could do this round.  By the way which plane was I in, one closer to the tanks or the rest of the group?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2003)

OOC:  Ghost was in a Valkyrie that crashed closer to the group...


----------



## maddmic (Nov 8, 2003)

Brain Freeze flies back to the ground and hovers in front of the other heroes.  "Time's running out.  We've got to move.  Tanks are on their way, and they're BIG."  With that, he begins to move in the direction that the group feels is best.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 10, 2003)

_OOC: Sorry if I'm holding the game up. A two-day out-of-towner became a four-day all-star event (that's also the most hyphens I think I've ever put in one sentence). I'll try and post tomorrow._


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Nov 11, 2003)

"*Look fast team!  Tanks ahead!*"


Eve will remain in incorporeal shadow form and close in with the tanks.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 12, 2003)

"Those who can fly, grab those who can't!" Dr. Smooth yells out, as he hears Brain Freeze's warning. "Let's get to safety and plan a strategy!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 14, 2003)

OOC: 
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 29
Eve 21
Brain Freeze 19
Spyder 18
Tanks 17
Diva 16
Ghost 13

Damage:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Spyder = 1 hit
Diva = 1 hit

IC:
"Those who can fly, grab those who can't!" Dr. Smooth yells out, as he hears Brain Freeze's warning. "Let's get to safety and plan a strategy!"

Eve stays in shadow form and closes to within 80 feet of the tanks.

Brain Freeze flies back to the ground and hovers in front of the other heroes. "Time's running out. We've got to move. Tanks are on their way, and they're BIG." With that, he stands near several members of the group, trying to decide on a course of action.

Spyder looks to the majority of the group, waiting on them to decide on a course of action.

The tanks rumble quickly closer, closing to within 80 feet of the majority of the group, passing the incorporeal Eve by without care.  The formidable looking guns don't fire as the tanks were intent on closing the distance.

Diva runs out of the street and takes cover behind a burned-out building.

Ghost extracts himself from the wreckage of the Valkryie. Well that was interesting. He thinks to himself. He then looks around to orient himself, and sees his teammates nearby, about 50 feet away.  The tanks are only 30 feet from his position.

OOC:  Actions for next round?


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Nov 14, 2003)

As the tank passes by Eve, she furrows her brow, concentrating hard.  Dust and smoke billow over her as she lunges towards the tank, phasing through it.









*OOC:*


 Eve will spend a hero point to add the extra "Scramble Electronics" to her incorporeal power [+6], attempting to reduce the tank to a sparking scrap of metal.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 14, 2003)

The Diva remains as hidden as possible, scanning the area of other people. If she remembers her history correctly, armor was often accompanied by infantry. Tackling grunts rather than building-sized tanks seems more her speed.

OOC: Sorry about the silence. Been having computer problems.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 14, 2003)

Seeing that noone is responding to his command, Dr. Smooth sighs and mumbles to himself, "I love it when a plan comes together." Seeing the oncoming tanks, he tries to find better cover until a more salient opportunity for heroism presents itself.


----------



## bkmanis (Nov 15, 2003)

Ghost flies back towards the rest of the group, stopping next to Brain Freeze.  "We're wasting time, we need to find the bomb so we can get out of here."


----------



## maddmic (Nov 16, 2003)

"I agree, but there's not much I can do.  I can't grab anybody and carry them as I'll end up causing more damage than anything else."  He pauses to think on the situation.  "I'll create the diversion."  With that, he flies up off of the ground and away from the group that is assembling.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 17, 2003)

"I'm open to suggestions," Dr. Smooth says looking at the younger team members. "Right now, why don't you," he points at Brain Freeze, "scout out a safe spot for us. And you," to Ghost, "provide a distraction, while the rest of us run there."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 20, 2003)

OOC: 
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 29
Eve 21
Brain Freeze 19
Spyder 18
Tanks 17
Diva 16
Ghost 13

Damage:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Spyder = 1 hit
Diva = 1 hit

IC:
Smooth begins trying to organize the team.

Eve phases through a tank and attempts to scramble the electronics.  She is successful and the tank grinds to a stop.

Brain Freeze flies into the air, away from the bulk of the group, looking to create a diversion.  He quickly sees that one of the three tanks is no longer moving.

Spyder hunkers down with Doctor Smooth, waiting for the elder hero to come up with a plan.

The two remaining tanks move closer to the group, closing to about 50 feet away from Doctor Smooth and the rest of the heroes but still hold their fire.

Diva sits tight near Doctor Smooth, waiting to see what the next threat will be.

Ghost arrives back by the rest of the group, although Brain Freeze has taken flight.

OOC: Actions for next round?


----------



## maddmic (Nov 20, 2003)

Brain Freeze looks down at the tanks and picks out the closest one to the group.  Focusing on it, he uses his penatrating vision in order to see the operator.  Once he has the operator in site, he focuses his mind and lets a mental blast fly towards his target.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Nov 20, 2003)

Eve will spend the round double-moving back towards the group in shadow form.

When she arrives she brielfy shimmers out of shadow form.  Eve is visibly winded after taking out the tank.

"*Smooth, <huff> one of the tanks is down. <huff>  They're susceptible to electrical attacks. <huff> Which would help us if we had someone who could control electricity. <huff>  I don't think I can take out another...*"

"*If we hit their cannons fast, we may be able to subdue them...*"


----------



## bkmanis (Nov 21, 2003)

Watching Brain Freeze fly off Ghost turns to Dr. Smooth.  "Well since it looks as if he is going to distract the tanks I'll look around the area."  Ghost then flies off in a search pattern away from the tanks.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 24, 2003)

"I may be crazy, but I think we should try to take one of these tanks for ourselves," Dr. Smooth says as he looks at Diva and Spyder. "We're fast and strong enough that if three of us hit one tank at once, we can get inside it. Let Cold Shoulder [Brain Freeze] distract one of them and we'll take the other."

Taking a breath, he looks at the others once more, "Ready? One my count we run... 1... 2... 3... GO!!!!" With that, the Doctor uses his skills to bound towards the tank in question, zig-zagging all the way.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 27, 2003)

OOC: 
Initiative:
Doctor Smooth 29
Eve 21
Brain Freeze 19
Spyder 18
Tanks 17
Diva 16
Ghost 13

Damage:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Spyder = 1 hit
Diva = 1 hit

IC:
Smooth takes off in the direction of the tanks, using his acrobatic abilities to try to make himself harder to hit.  He closes to within 20 feet of on of the two remaining tanks.

Eve quickly moves back towards the group, passing Smooth along the way.  "Smooth, <huff> one of the tanks is down. <huff> They're susceptible to electrical attacks. <huff> Which would help us if we had someone who could control electricity. <huff> I don't think I can take out another.  If we hit their cannons fast, we may be able to subdue them..."

Brain Freeze uses his penetrating vision to look inside one of the tanks and finds that it is being operated by a disembodied brain.  He fires off a mental blast at the brain and hits, disabling it.

Spyder begins moving towards the remaining tank, also trying to make himself harder to hit as he goes.

The remaining tank opens up with machine guns at Doctor Smooth but the hero easily dodges the attack.

Diva moves behind cover, not wanting anything to do with taking out a tank.

Ghost begins to fly away from the tanks, searching the area.

OOC:  The remaining tank is about 20 feet from Doctor Smooth, Eve and Spyder, 50 feet from Diva and Brain Freeze and 70 feet from Ghost.  Actions?


----------



## bkmanis (Nov 27, 2003)

Ghost continues his search pattern.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 27, 2003)

Freeze smiles and turns his attention to the only remaining tank.  Still looking through the metallic beasts, he locates the brain and fires another blast of mental energy.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 27, 2003)

Diva grits her teeth until her jaw hurts, wishing she couldn't so easily feel her heart pounding. Then, she ducks out from behind cover and races across the field of battle, heading toward Smooth and the remaining tank.

OOC: Double move into battle!


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2003)

Having dodged the tank's guns handily, Dr. Smooth redoubles his efforts to complete his plan of action.

_OOC: Sorry all about the lack of posts. I've had a b!tch of a time logging onto the boards this week. Seems like every time I've had time to post, they've been down. Hopefully that situation has resolved itself._


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2003)

**bump**


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2003)

**bump part deux**


----------



## Mirth (Jan 7, 2004)

Last BUMP. Is this game officially dead?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 9, 2004)

OOC: I apologize for letting the game lag for a long time. Call it end of the year burnout if you like. Now that we've entered a new year, I think I'm ready to continue the game. Sorry for not letting you all know the status of the game before now. Before we move on, I'd like to get a feel for who is left and still wants to play. Obviously a few people have been bumping the thread for awhile now so there are still some players left. Please drop a quick reply here letting me know you're still here and ready to continue.


----------



## bkmanis (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm here.

bkmanis


----------



## Mirth (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm here.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 12, 2004)

ditto


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 12, 2004)

With only three players left, I need to decide what to do with the game.  You really need six players to effectively handle this adventure.  I can either drop this game or try to recruit a few more players.  What do you all think?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 12, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> With only three players left, I need to decide what to do with the game.  You really need six players to effectively handle this adventure.  I can either drop this game or try to recruit a few more players.  What do you all think?




I'm here. Still having home computer troubles, so my access is spotty.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm still here too!  I thought this game had died.  Glad to see it's back up.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 13, 2004)

looks like that's 5 out of 6.  I say press on!  Besides, between smooth and freeze, we can handle all of the Nazi's.  The only reason we need the other 4 is for those pesky cleanups of the junk we leave in our wake.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jan 13, 2004)

Pshaw, little Eve took out one of them newfangled Nazzi tanks all by her lonesome.  

I know Karl Greeny/Sen-Udo-Mal/Sypder has had access problems to ENworld lately, so I doubt he'll be in.  But I can find out.

Here's to finally getting a chance to face the Primate Patrol!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 13, 2004)

OOC:  Okay, sounds like we still have a game.  Give me until tomorrow to review my notes and the module and then I'll continue from where we left off.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll have the next game post up by tomorrow night (Friday).

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Jan 20, 2004)

Just a gentle bump


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 21, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Just a gentle bump




I know, I know!   

I'll have the next post up by tomorrow night.

Toric


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 23, 2004)

OOC:  Okay, I'm having a slight problem locating my copy of the module.  As soon as I find it, we'll get moving again.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 28, 2004)

OOC:
He found his module, but real life has pulled Toric away for the moment.  Hopefully it will not be long.  Just thought I'd give you all an update.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 29, 2004)

OOC:  My wife fell on a wet floor at a recreation center this past weekend and shattered the ulna in her right arm.  She is home now, doing better and getting used to having a broken arm.  As Maddmic said, I have located the module and will continue the game now.  In order to get things moving again, we'll skip ahead slightly and assume that you all took care of the one remaining tank.

IC:
After destroying the remaining tank, quiet settles over the ruined buildings.  A few moments later, a woman emerges from behind some of the smoking rubble.  "Come with me if you want to live," she says and then without waiting, disappears back into the rubble.  The brief glimpse of her showed that she was a gorgeous, raven-haired young woman.

Following her, she leads the group through a series of concealed underground tunnels which link a network of abandoned basements, sewers, and subways.  After seemingly endless miles, she abruptly halts in a cavern that appears to have been recently dug by hand.  She lights a torch on the wall, and though winded, she introduces herself as Lilith.  She then explains the situation to the group.  In a nutshell, in this dimension, the United States delayed entry into World War II until after the UK, Europe and the Soviet Union fell before the Germans.  On Aug. 6th, 1945, a nuclear bomb was dropped on Washington D.C.  Freedom City's citizens offered a fierce resistance to the invading axis powers, and only after flattening the entire metro area did the Nazis finally place it under their dominion.  In the decades since, the Germans have tried to rebuild the city as a testament to their power and might.  To that end, they renamed it Arbeitstadt (City of Work).  Because of this, the city has become a major target for the American Resistance.  For a time, the resistance had hope, personified by the Nazi-bred superman Tomas Morgen.  Morgen used an experimental  Nazi time-machine to return to the past and try to change the course of history.  When he returned however, he found that nothing had changed.  No one is sure what happened to Morgen after that.  Officially, he was killed by an elite squad of superhuman Nazis, though some say he took his own life after realizing that his sacrifices had been in vain.   Others however, particularly those in the American Resistance, continue to hold out hope that he is still alive, somewhere.

After this abridged history lesson, Lilith explains the current plight of the Resistance.  They have learned that the Nazis have acquired a device that apparently fell to earth from parts unknown.  It has been transported to the Von Braun Island Space Control Center for study.  It is easy to extrapolate that the Von Braun Island Space Control Center is the area known as Star Island, just offshore of Freedom City in the groups dimension.  Resistance spies have managed to determine that the device contains near-limitless, almost cosmic, levels of energy.  Lilith explains that this device can't be left in Nazi hands.  

Lilith then makes her case.  "I know you are not from our time.  That much is obvious to me.  I don't know what brought you here but it must be fate.  I need your help.  The spies who tipped off the Resistance about this cosmic device can also arrange to smuggle us onto Von Braun Island.  This may well be a one way trip for me, but the potential of death is no deterrence to me.  That device must either be taken from the Nazis or destroyed.  What do you say?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 30, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Lilith then makes her case. "I know you are not from our time. That much is obvious to me. I don't know what brought you here but it must be fate. I need your help. The spies who tipped off the Resistance about this cosmic device can also arrange to smuggle us onto Von Braun Island. This may well be a one way trip for me, but the potential of death is no deterrence to me. That device must either be taken from the Nazis or destroyed. What do you say?"




Diva shakes her head. "This all sounds very convenient. I mean, I know the Muse said I was fated to save millions, but still.... Well, unless someone else has a better lead than Lilith here, I don't see as how we have much choice."


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Jan 31, 2004)

Eve sours during Lilith's story.

"*Horrible.  Just horrible.*"




			
				diva said:
			
		

> I don't see as how we have much choice



 
"*You're right we don't.  And we are the only hope for this... reality.  Let's do what we set out to do and be thankful our Freedom city is still standing...*"

Turning to Doc Smooth, Eve asks

"*Doc, what do you think our chances are of getting into that place?  Even in our reality, I've never been to Star Island...Lilith, do you have any maps or methods of transportation to Star Island?*"


----------



## Mirth (Jan 31, 2004)

simp_99 said:
			
		

> Turning to Doc Smooth, Eve asks "Doc, what do you think our chances are of getting into that place?  Even in our reality, I've never been to Star Island...Lilith, do you have any maps or methods of transportation to Star Island?"




"Our chances seem to be about dead even with getting our asses handed to us by those deathbrain machines out there," Doctor Smooth says to Eve as he looks Lilith over before turning on the charm (_Super-Charisma_ in full effect), "Listen here, my dark-haired lovely," Smooth says as he stands closer to Lilith, "you wouldn't lie to us, would you? That wouldn't be very ... polite."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 2, 2004)

Freeze shakes his head.  "Hey Doc, when you're done trying to woo the lady, what do you say we get on with this?  I mean seriously.  Look at the way she's dressed.  Can she really be some super spy sent here to capture us and take us to her Furer?  I say we follow this woman and get out of her reality and back to ours as fast as we can.  I don't know how much more of this Iron Cross thing I can take."  With that he floats towards her and says, "Lead on."

OOC:
Freeze will use sense motive and true sight just in case Doc's right though.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 3, 2004)

Ghost listens as the group banters back and forth.  Turning to Lilith Ghost speaks up.  "You said there are spies on the island that gave you this information, do you trust them? And do you know how they are going to smuggle us onto the island?"  Ghost asks her in is soft voice.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2004)

> Lilith, do you have any maps or methods of transportation to Star Island?"




"Unfortunately no," Lilith replies.  "Nothing reliable.  No one in the Resistance has been inside the island."



> "Listen here, my dark-haired lovely," Smooth says as he stands closer to Lilith, "you wouldn't lie to us, would you? That wouldn't be very ... polite."




"Of course not," she replies.  "What would I have to gain by that?  I need you people."



> "You said there are spies on the island that gave you this information, do you trust them? And do you know how they are going to smuggle us onto the island?" Ghost asks her in is soft voice.




"Our spies are well-placed and totally loyal to us.  They have the ability to get someone onto the island inside shipping crates.  Not the most comfortable way to travel but effective," she answers.  "So, what do you say?  Will you help me?"

OOC:  Brain Freeze detects no deception in her.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 4, 2004)

"I will help, but there's got to be a different way in.  I cannot be put into a box.  I am too cold and the box will freeze.  Unless they're expecting frozen goods, a box won't work for me."  Brain Freeze looks around at the others while hovering in place.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2004)

> "I will help, but there's got to be a different way in. I cannot be put into a box. I am too cold and the box will freeze. Unless they're expecting frozen goods, a box won't work for me." Brain Freeze looks around at the others while hovering in place.




"Frozen goods, particularly large quantities of food, are often shipped to the island.  We can easily put you in a frozen goods box," Lilith replies.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Feb 4, 2004)

*Eve*




> brainfreeze: "I will help--"



_Well, if the brain guy is comfortable with going, then so am I._

"*Count me in.  Ghost and I can probably watch over the boxes while they're being moved across towards the island.  Just in case, you know...  There's a lot about this reality that I really don't like.*"


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 5, 2004)

"Since this is the reason we are here we have no choice but to help."  Ghost responds to Lilith.  "I'm guessing the sooner we leave the better.  After that little incident with the choppers and tanks the Nazi's will probably be looking for us."  Ghost suggests.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 6, 2004)

"Time is of the essence," Doctor Smooth agrees and looks at his companions. "Let's do this thing."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 7, 2004)

Once the group has agreed to help, Lilith leads everyone deeper into the catacombs underneath the city to a small resistance encampment.  After quick introductions to other members of the resistance, you are all welcomed without question.  Apparently Lilith's trust is good enough for them.  You are all packed into seperate crates and in short order are on your way to Von Braun Island.  Ghost and Eve are given crates but with their powers may leave the crates easily.  The fit inside the crates is tight, and in Brain Freeze's crate, cold.  The stay inside the crates seems to be extremely long but they are not that well-made and peepholes exist which allow you to see your surroundings as you are transported to the island.  What you see is disheartening.  Hopeless, dirty, ragged, skeletal creatures populate the streets and buildings of the city.  Gestapo agents are seen as well, harrassing the citizens.

After an indeterminate amount of time, the crates are finally settled inside a gray, circular structure.  The crates are easy enough to open, for those that can't simply pass through the sides.  In the room, beneath the retractable dome roof, banks of supercomputer, monitors and other scientific equipment line the walls and ladders lead up to catwalk levels that are similarly equipped and ring the interior of the room.  Underneath the catwalks, are a pair of metal sliding doors.  Dominating the building's interior is a huge, red spherical object connected via cables to teh various scientific instruments along the walls.  The sphere pulses with a weird, crimson energy and makes the air itself crackle.  

Before any further investigation can take place, a bald, middle-aged man in a white lab coat enters from one of the sliding doors and greets you in a severe German accent.  "Guten tag, herr Amerikaners.  I am Doktor Vilhelm Rolf, und ve have been expectink you.  Ve antizipated ze terrorizts in ze reziztance would strike againzt our Cozmick Enerchy Generator, zo ve had you delivered here, to give you vun look at it, before Die Ubermenschen kill you!"  Moments later, a team of supers appears at the door behind the man.

OOC:
Okay, I'll leave it there for a day or so in case anyone has any snappy retorts before we begin combat.  There are six supers at the door behind the doctor.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 9, 2004)

OOC:
Snappy retorts?  Doc, don't let me step on your toes here.  

IC:
Standing up and through the box he's in, Freeze stares coldly at the good Dr.  "Look here Hanz.  We're not here to get a _look_ at your generator.  We're here to right some wrongs.  And to be perfectly honest, there's nothing you or your goose stepping super morons can do anything about it."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 11, 2004)

"I don't know what field your doctorate is in, Vilhelm, but I got mine in Kickin' Ass," Smooth says as he stands and dusts off his pants. He glances at Eve and Ghost momentarily, shifting his eyes quickly to the racks of electrical equipment, before turning his attention back to the villains. "Enough talk, let's start fighting!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 12, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative:
Doc Smooth 31
Der Eule (The Owl) 30
Spyder 29
Ubermensch (The Perfect Aryan) 28
Der Geist (The Ghost) 23
Brain Freeze 18
Ghost 15
Eve 13
Diva 12
Gotterdammerung (The Norse Apocalypse) 7
Die Hand Des Todes (The Hand of Death) 6
Weiber Ritter (White Knight) 5

The bad guys are dressed in costumes that match their names but the nature of their powers are not obvious.  I'm going to keep Spyder and Diva as NPCs for the time being.  Mark Chance, if you are still out there, feel free to jump back in.

The attached map key is as follows:

Y = Spyder
D = Diva
G = Ghost
S = Smooth
E = Eve
F = Freeze

1 = Der Eule
2 = Der Geist
3 = Gotterdammerung
4 = Die Hand des Todes
5 = Ubermensch
6 = Weiber Ritter
7 = Doktor Wilhelm Rolf

The red symbols are electronic equipment and the red circle in the middle of the room is the pulsating sphere.

The brown symbols are the crates the group was transported in.

The blue symbols are sliding doors, including an open one which the villains are coming through.

Each square is 10 feet.

Actions for the first round?


----------



## maddmic (Feb 12, 2004)

Brain Freeze grins at Smooth's comments.  He then floats up about 15' and concentrates, sending a blast towards The Owl.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 13, 2004)

Ghost flies 50' to the west towards the electronic equipment.  He prepares to phase attack any enemy that comes near him.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Feb 13, 2004)

Taking a cue from Doc smooth, Eve transforms into shadow form.  Those near to her see only a thin outline of shadow marking where she is.  Drawing her arms up, she summons two shadow creatures in front of her.

_Now, to take apart some of this monitoring equipment before we bring down the wrath of the entire Reich on our heads!_

OOC: Shadow creatures +8, one is readied to attack the equipment, the other is readied to attack the any of the villains who approach.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Feb 13, 2004)

edit: double post freakiness


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2004)

Dr. Smooth uses his speed and athleticism to propel him up and across the various bits of equipment and onto the catwalk above.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 19, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative:
Doc Smooth 31
Der Eule (The Owl) 30
Spyder 29
Ubermensch (The Perfect Aryan) 28
Der Geist (The Ghost) 23
Brain Freeze 18
Ghost 15
Eve 13
Diva 12
Gotterdammerung (The Norse Apocalypse) 7
Die Hand Des Todes (The Hand of Death) 6
Weiber Ritter (White Knight) 5


Smooth tumbles back towards the nearest equipment and leaps up onto the catwalk.

Der Eule flies forward 50 feet and fires what appears to be some sort of high tech gun at Brain Freeze.  The gun produces an energy beam which strikes a glancing blow on Freeze.  (OOC:  1 hit)

Spyder moves 30 feet towards Der Eule but is prevented from moving faster by the having to move over the crates.

Ubermensch moves 30 feet into the room, right behind Der Eule.

Der Geist moves 30 feet into the room towards Ghost.

Brain Freeze floats up towards the ceiling and unleashes a mental attack on Der Eule but fails to hit.

Ghost flies 50 feet towards the electronic equipment along the west wall.

Eve summons two shadow creatures directly in front of her, ready to attack.

Diva moves 30 feet closer to the German doctor and the other villains.

Gotterdammerung moves 30 feet into the room next to the German doctor.

Die Hand moves into the room, just in front of Gotterdammerung.

Weiber Ritter flies into the room and unloads an energy blast of fire at Diva.  The blast hits her and sends her flying across the room where she smashes into the large sliding metal door.  She slumps to the floor unconcious.

OOC:  Diva is unconcious and Brain Freeze has taken 1 hit.  Everyone else is unharmed.  The new map is attached and the map key remains the same with the exception of S1 and S2, which are the two shadow creatures Eve created.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 19, 2004)

_Whoa this guy could be tough._  Ghost thinks to himself after seeing Diva fly back from Weiber Ritter's attack.  Ghost then flies toward Weiber Ritter and attempts a phase attack.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 19, 2004)

Dr. Smooth rushes along the scaffolding at double rate, trying to get in position to leap towards Vilhelm and take out the apparent mastermind behind this attack.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 24, 2004)

Freeze shakes his head after being struck by the weapon.  He then refocuses his attention and fires another mental blast towards his attacker.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Feb 24, 2004)

*Eve*

Shadow 1 (S1) will move towards the electrical column in the center of the room and start to tear it apart.

Shadow 2 (S2) will move  30' towards 1 (Der Eule).

Eve goes incorporeal and starts searching the room for the bomb.  (OOC: Spot +3)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 27, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative:
Doc Smooth 31
Der Eule (The Owl) 30
Spyder 29
Ubermensch (The Perfect Aryan) 28
Der Geist (The Ghost) 23
Brain Freeze 18
Ghost 15
Eve 13
Diva 12
Gotterdammerung (The Norse Apocalypse) 7
Die Hand Des Todes (The Hand of Death) 6
Weiber Ritter (White Knight) 5

IC:
Doc Smooth charges around the catwalk, trying to get into position to launch himself at the German doctor.

Der Eule stays where he is and fires his gun again at Brain Freeze but misses.

Spyder runs towards Der Eule and leaps, attacking the flying villain with his claws.  He hits, stunning the villain who falls to the floor.

Ubermensch charges Spyder, swinging his powerful fists.  The man appears extremely well-built, probably drug enhanced or some sort of mutant.  His attack just misses Spyder.

Der Geist charges Ghost and attacks with a phase attack which hits.

Brain Freeze targets Der Eule with another mental blast and this time appears to hit but the villain shrugs off the effects.

Ghost returns the favor on Der Geist and phase attacks him but misses.

Eve directs the first shadow creature to move to the spherical electronics and tear it apart and the second shadow creature to move towards Der Eule.  She then goes incorporeal and begins to look around the room for the bomb.  It only takes her a moment to figure out that the spherical electronics in the center of the room that are about to be attacked by Shadow 1 are most certainly the bomb or contain the bomb.

Gotterdammerung climbs a ladder to the catwalk to intercept Doc Smooth.

Die Hand moves to engage Shadow 2 in combat.

Weiber Ritter fires another energy blast, this time at Brain Freeze but misses.

OOC:
Damage Totals:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Ghost = 1 hit
Der Eule = 1 hit and stunned

Map key remains the same as stated earlier.  New tactical map is attached.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 29, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> Doc Smooth charges around the catwalk, trying to get into position to launch himself at the German doctor. Gotterdammerung climbs a ladder to the catwalk to intercept Doc Smooth.




Seeing the villain move to intercept, Smooth runs into melee with him planting his patented _Soul Fist_ right on the sucker's jaw.

_OOC: I'm back. I took a little break from the boards._


----------



## maddmic (Feb 29, 2004)

Seeing that Spyder has taken an interest in Eule, he turns his attention to the one who just fired at him.  He focuses his mind on his target and lets a mental blast fly toward Weiber Ritter.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 2, 2004)

Ghost will again attack Der Geist with a phase attack.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 4, 2004)

OOC:  I will wait one more day to give Simp/Eve a chance to post an action.


----------



## DJ_Colossus (Mar 4, 2004)

OOC:  Ach, sorry!  Didn't realize I was holding things up. 


Eve suddenly realizes the large bomb in the center of the room, and mutters a quiet "*damn*".  Shadow one jerks away from the bomb before it can do any damage.  _This'll require a little bit of finesse..._

Shadow 2 moves towards Die Hand des Todes(4) and attacks [bab +5]
Shadow 1 moves towards Der Eule (5) and attacks [bab +5]

Eve will ready an action to attack any of the Nazis who approach the bomb in an attempt to turn it on.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 11, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative:
Doc Smooth 31
Der Eule (The Owl) 30
Spyder 29
Ubermensch (The Perfect Aryan) 28
Der Geist (The Ghost) 23
Brain Freeze 18
Ghost 15
Eve 13
Diva 12
Gotterdammerung (The Norse Apocalypse) 7
Die Hand Des Todes (The Hand of Death) 6
Weiber Ritter (White Knight) 5

IC:
Doc Smooth closes the distance and throws a punch at Gotterdammerung but the villain ducks just in time causing Smooth to nearly punch the nearby wall.

Der Eule is stunned.

Spyder swings back at Der Eule and also misses.

Ubermensch also throws a powerful punch at Spyder but fails to hit.

Der Geist again phase attacks Ghost and hits but Ghost manages to shrug off the effects.

Brain Freeze turns his attention to Weiber Ritter and attacks him with a mental blast.  The blast hits but the villain shrugs off the effects.

Ghost attacks Der Geist with a phase attack and hits, knocking the villain unconcious.

Eve directs the two shadow creatures to attack Die Hand des Todes and Der Eule but both miss.  She then moves nearer to the bomb in an attempt to protect it from the Nazis.

Gotterdammerung throws a punch at Doc Smooth that just misses.

Die Hand Des Todes attacks Shadow 2 but misses.

Weiber Ritter fires a blast of energy at Brain Freeze and hits but Brain Freeze shrugs off the effects.

OOC:
Damage Totals:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Ghost = 1 hit
Der Eule = 1 hit 

Map key remains the same as stated earlier. New tactical map is attached.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 11, 2004)

After knocking Der Geist unconscious Ghost moves to Weiber Ritter and attempts a phase attack.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 11, 2004)

Brain Freeze focuses again on Weiber Ritter and fires another mental blast at him.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 13, 2004)

_OOC: I'll be out of town til Tuesday. I'll post ASAP after I get back._


----------



## Mirth (Mar 17, 2004)

Smooth ducks the villain's punch and tries to land another of his own. Once Gotterdammerung is (hopefully) _paralyzed_, the Doctor will move on towards Vilhelm.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 19, 2004)

OOC:
Initiative:
Doc Smooth 31
Der Eule (The Owl) 30
Spyder 29
Ubermensch (The Perfect Aryan) 28
Der Geist (The Ghost) 23 (unconcious)
Brain Freeze 18
Ghost 15
Eve 13
Diva 12 (unconcious)
Gotterdammerung (The Norse Apocalypse) 7
Die Hand Des Todes (The Hand of Death) 6
Weiber Ritter (White Knight) 5

IC:
Doc Smooth launches another punch at Gotterdammerung, this time hitting.  The villain is rendered motionless by the attack.  He then leaps down and begins to close with Vilhelm.

Der Eule recovers from being stunned and fires his energy gun at Spyder.  Spyder is just able to dodge the blast and avoid being hit.

Spyder launches a vicious attack at Der Eule and hits, sending the villain flying across the room, where he smashes into the wall unconcious.

Sensing the fight starting to take a turn for the worst, Ubermensch lands a crushing punch on Spyder, knocking him unconcious and throwing him backwards where he smashes into the crates.  Eve barely manages to dodge as Spyder flies past

Brain Freeze fires another mental blast at Weiber Ritter but misses.

Ghost closes with Weiber Ritter and successfully phase attacks him.  The villain screams in pain and drops to the floor unconcious.

Both Shadow Creatures attack Die Hand Des Todes but both fail to hit.  Eve continues to stay close to the spherical device in the center of the room, making sure no enemies approach it.

Die Hand Des Todes attacks Shadow 2 and misses again.

OOC:
Damage Totals:
Brain Freeze = 1 hit
Ghost = 1 hit
Diva = unconcious
Spyder = unconcious
Der Eule = unconcious
Der Geist = unconcious
Gotterdammerung = paralyzed
Weiber Ritter = unconcious

Map key remains the same as stated earlier with the exception of unconcious and paralyzed people, who are now shaded in blue.  New tactical map is attached.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 20, 2004)

Ghost flies to Ubermensch and tries a phase attack.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2004)

Smooth makes a double move to try and reach Vilhelm.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 23, 2004)

Brain Freeze turns his attention back to Der Eule and fires another blast of mental energy.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 25, 2004)

OOC:  We now only have three active players in this game.  Rather than try to recruit more to take the place of those who have left, I am going to end the game.  The adventure is made for six players.  I could modify it for less but don't have the time or inclination to do so.  Sorry to those of you still posting.

Toric


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  We now only have three active players in this game.  Rather than try to recruit more to take the place of those who have left, I am going to end the game.  The adventure is made for six players.  I could modify it for less but don't have the time or inclination to do so.  Sorry to those of you still posting.
> 
> Toric




Oh well. Thanks Toric, I had a blast! Let me know if you decide to run anything else and I'll see you over in the Midnight game. Goodbye all


----------

